# الثالوث عقلا



## ياسر الجندى (1 أبريل 2020)

من أكثر الإشكالات للمسلم هو فهم الثالوث عقلا ، توسمت فى أصدقائى بقسم الأسئلة

والأجوبة أن يعينونى على ذلك

غنى عن البيان أننا سننحى النصوص الكتابية التى كثر حولها الجدل

والآن الآب إله

الإبن إله

الروح القدس إله

كيف هؤلاء الثلاثة واحد ؟

شكرا لسعة صدركم


----------



## خادم البتول (1 أبريل 2020)

بل نحن الذين أعيانا الإسلام في فهمه يا أستاذ ياسر! 

أود بداية أن أعلق سريعا على بعض اللبس الذي رأيناه في موضوعك السابق، حيث جعلت المسيحية تبدو للأسف كأنها ديانة شِرك، يؤمن أصحابها بتعدد الألهة! تقول مثلا:  

 أقصد إن كان هذا هو التوحيد لكان ديدن الرسل من لدن آدم إلى المسيح ،يعلمونه للناس وينشرونه
لكن الواضح من نصوص العهد القديم إلإيمان بوحدة الله المطلقة (الرب إلهنا إله واحد) خلصت!!

أيوه طبعا "خلصت".. *ولسه خلصانة*.. هذه هي *العقيدة المسيحية نفسها*. عقيدة ثابتة لا تقبل الشك أو حتى النقاش. الرب إلهنا إله واحد! خلصت! صراع المسيحية الطويل والمرير ضد الوثنيين في القرون الأولى كان لأجل إثبات هذا الإله الواحد ولأجل الدفاع عن هذه العقيدة. "*قانون الإيمان*" نفسه الذي يردده المسيحيون يوميا ـ سائر المسيحيين شرقا وغربا بجميع طوائفهم في جميع كنائسهم ـ يبدأ بكلمات التوحيد الواضحة القاطعة الساطعة: "*بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد*..."! خلصت!

بل أكثر من ذلك: عقيدة الثالوث نفسها ظهرت أول ما ظهرت *لأجل *هذا التوحيد، لأجل إثبات هذه العقيدة ونفي الشرك تماما عن هذا الإله الواحد! المسيحي *يصر *على الثالوث ويدافع عنه لأنه في الحقيقة يصر على التوحيد ويدافع عنه! الثالوث نفسه ـ على عكس ما تعتقد تماما ـ هو بالأحرى إعلان التوحيد وبرهانه!

غير أن الحديث ذو شجون وموضوعنا طويل جدا، فيه ما فيه من بحث تاريخي ولاهوتي وفلسفي إلخ. نكتفي بالتالي بالإجابة عن سؤالك هنا فقط، بشرح معنى الثالوث، على أن نعود لاحقا لكل هذه التفاصيل إذا أردت.  

***

نقول باختصار إن إلهنا ـ هذا الإله الواحد الذي لا شريك له ـ له صفات أو خصائص، وهي *صفات ذاتية*، أي لا تقوم الذات الإلهية إلا بها. هذه الخصائص أو الصفات الذاتية ثلاثة: هي الوجود والعقل والحياة. نقول بالتالي إن الله كائن عاقل حي، أو هو ذات حية ناطقة، أو هو كائن بذاته حي بروحه ناطق بكلمته.

بعبارة أخرى: نحن نقول ببساطة إن الله *أحدي الذات مثلث الصفات. *هل هناك ما هو أبسط من هذا؟

كتبنا العربية "البسيطة" كانت تمتلئ بهذا الوصف قديما، خاصة في الأراجيز "الشعبية" التي كان يتناقلها العامة ويحفظونها، كما نجد مثلا في أرجوزة الشيخ الأسعد ابن العسال: 

*الشكر لله الوحيد الذات + سبحانه مثلث الصفات*
​
أو أرجوزة الأنبا بطرس السدمنتي:

*أحمد من انفــرد بالذات *+* والأحدية مع الصفـات*
وإنمـا صفاتــه الذاتيــة + كتيــرة كذلك الفعليــة
تعــمها ثلاثــة في الحــق + وُجودُه والروح والنطق
​

غير أن "أحدي الذات مثلث الصفات" تعبير فيه نظر.. أهل اللاهوت يتحفظون على هذا التعبير ـ رغم صحته ـ فلماذا؟

 يجيبنا العلامة المتنيح الأنبا غريغوريوس في الجزء الأول من "اللاهوت العقيدي":«*لئلا نقع في الخلط بين الصفات الذاتية *ـ التي تقوم عليها الذات الإلهية ومن دونها لا يكون للذات الإلهية وجود ـ وبين سائر الصفات التي يتصف بها الله، وهي كثيرة. اذلك رأى آباء الكنيسة أن يستعيروا لفظا سريانيا ـ وهو أقنوم، وجمعه أقانيم ـ وصاروا يستعملونه اصطلاحيا بمعنى خاص في دائرة العلوم اللاهوتية». ​فلهذا نقول بالأحرى إن الله *أحدي الذات مثلث الأقانيم*. وهو نفس المعنى المقصود من الكلمة اليونانية أيضا المرادفة للأقنوم ـ "هيبوستاسيس" ـ والتي قام حبرنا الجليل بشرحها مفصلا على هذا النحو قبل أن يضيف أخيرا في فقرة واضحة تزيل اللبس تماما:«يجب التفريق بين *خصائص وصفات يقوم بها وعليها الكيان الإلهي ذاته *بحيث لا يقوم لله وجود بغيرها، وبين صفات وخصائص أخرى كثيرة تُنسب إلى الله عادة ولكن لا يقوم عليها كيان الله ووجوده، ولعل من بينها قولنا إن الله لطيف ـ جميل ـ حسن.. إلخ. وللإيضاح يمكن مثلا بالنسبة إلى الإنسان نفسه أن نميّز بين صفات للإنسان تقوم بها إنسانيته، وبين صفات أخرى يمكن أن يوصف بها ومع ذلك لا يقوم عليها كيانه البشري. نقول في تعريف الإنسان إنه حيوان ناطق، أي عاقل. فهو أولا كائن ذو وجود منظور، ثم هو حي، ثم هو عاقل. هذه الخصائص الثلاث تجمع كل ما يتصف به "الإنسان" وبها تتميز "إنسانيته" ومن دون هذه الخصائص الثلاث لا يكون إنسانا. 

ومع ذلك فهناك صفات أخرى غير هذه يمكن أن يوصف بها إنسان ما، فقد يوصف بأنه صالح ـ طاهر ـ سليم ـ جميل ـ لطيف ـ ودود.. إلى آخر هذه الصفات الطيبة. على أن هذه الصفات ليست ضرورية لكيان الإنسان، فقد يوصف شخص آخر بأنه شرير ـ نجس ـ مريض ـ قبيح ـ شرس ـ حقود.. إلخ، فهل تخرجه هذه الصفات المضادة من دائرة المملكة الإنسانية؟ بالطبع لا.

وإذاً *فالصفات الذاتية للكائن هي ما تقوم عليها وبها ذاته وكيانه، ومن دونها لا يكون لذاته أي قيام أو وجود*. بهذا التحديد نفهم لماذا شرح بعض آباء الكنيسة الأقانيم الإلهية بأنها خصائص وصفات ذاتية بها تقوم الذات الإلهية ومن دونها لا يكون للذات الإلهية كيان أو وجود».​وعليه نعم: المسيحي يؤمن *بإله واحد*، وهذا الإله الواحد *مثلث الأقانيم*، أي مثلث *الخواص *أو *الصفات الذاتية*، الصفات التي تقوم بها ذاته.

فهذا أولا هو *الأساس*. هذه بداية الفهم وقاعدة البناء كله. لو أن مسلما أراد حقا أن يفهم فدعوتنا هي أن يضع جانبا "البنوة" و"التجسد" و"الولادة" و"الانبثاق" إلخ، فكل هذا يمكن شرحه لاحقا. المهم هو أن يدرك أولا هذا الأساس التوحيدي الراسخ الذي يقوم عليه الإيمان المسيحي.

***

غير أن المسلم بالذات لا عذر له، ولكن ليكن هذا موضوع رسالة أخرى أرسلها غذا بمشيئة الرب، وهي رسالة قصيرة، مجرد خاتمة أرجو أن تكتمل بها الصورة كلها أخيرا، فحتى نلتقي.

​


----------



## عابد يهوه (2 أبريل 2020)

[YOUTUBE]QSoiZei7h4E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## My Rock (2 أبريل 2020)

إضافة بسيطة من عندي.


أقتباس بسيط من الكاتب والباحث المسيحي المشهور C.S. Lewis التي في كتابه Mere Christianity و في فصل The Trinity (The Three-Personal God) يشرح فيها انه من الغير الممكن للأنسانالبشري المحدود ان يفهم طبيعة الرب الخالق الغير محدود. ويشرح بطريقة رياضياة بسيطة يقول فيها: 



لنفترظ ان البشر  في عالم ثنائي الأبعاد ولا يفهم الأشياء سوى ببعدين، اي الطول والعرض. 

لنفترظ أن الرب في عالم ثلاثي الأبعاد أظهر جهة واحدة من جهاته التي هي في عالم الثنائي الأبعاد مربع لكن في العالم الثلاثي الأبعاد مكعب. 

بالتالي البشر سيرون جهة من جهة المكعب. الجهة تشير للأقنوم والمكعب إشارة الى الرب الإله الواحد.


أتمنى الصورة وضحت. لو لم تكن واضحة حاول ان تقرأ المزيد هنا.


----------



## خادم البتول (3 أبريل 2020)

سلام المسيح وأسعد الله مساء الأحباء جميعا: 

(معذرة للتأخير. أيضا جاءت الرسالة أطول كثيرا مما تتوقعت فمعذرة للإطالة).

أقـول: 

غير أن المسلم بالذات لا عذر له، لأن القرآن يقول صراحة إن *المسيح كلمة الله*، فهل كلمة الله مخلوقة أم أزليّة؟ هل القرآن نفسه مخلوق أم أزليّ؟ هل هذه "*الصفات الإلهية*" عموما هي عين الذات، كما قال بعضهم، أم هي غير الذات، كما قال البعض الآخر؟ 

إن السؤال الذي أجابه اللاهوت المسيحي هو في الحقيقة نفس السؤال الذي غرق فيه اللاهوت الإسلامي بعد ذلك: إذا كانت الأقانيم ـ مبدئيا ـ هي "صفات الله الذاتية" فما هي العلاقة بين *ذات الله وصفاته *لدى أدعياء "*التوحيد المطلق*"؟ هل الصفات هي *عين *الذات، أم *غير *الذات؟ هل "علم الله" مثلا ـ أو قدرته، أو كلامه ـ هو ذات الله، أم غيرها؟ 

لا أريد النقد أو حتى مجرد الاقتراب من الإسلام فهذا بالتأكيد ليس حديثنا، ولكن نحتاج أن نتأمل مثالا سريعا، كل غايتي من ورائه ـ *يشهد الله *ـ هي فقط أن يتبين لنا جميعا أهمية هذه القضية التي نحن بصددها: 

إن المسيح "*كلمة*" الله، والكلام "*صفة*" الله، فإذا اتفقنا على هذا فالسؤال هو: *هل كلام الله أزليّ أم مخلوق؟ *

*إذا قلت "أزليّ":* فلماذا تنكر إذاً مذهب "النصارى" في أزلية المسيح، وهو كلمة الله؟ علاوة على هذا: أصبحت بقولك هذا من "المشبّهة"، لأنك جعلت الله يتكلم كما يتكلم خلقه! أهم من كل ذلك: إذا كان "الكلام" الإلهي أزليّ كما تقول، و"المتكلم" الإلهي أزليّ قطعا، أصبح لديك "*أزليّان*" اثنان! *فهل هذا هو "التوحيد المطلق"؟!*

*وإذا قلت "مخلوق":* أصبحتَ بالعكس من "المعطّلة" الذين ينفون أو "يعطلون" الصفات الإلهية! قولك هذا معناه أن الله كان ولم يكن متكلما ـ أي حتى خُلق الكلام! بالمثل: كان الله ولم يكن سميعا، أو بصيرا! كان الله ولم يكن قديرا! وهكذا! *فهل هذا هو "التوحيد المطلق"؟!*


*قصارى القول: *إن دعوى "التوحيد المطلق" ـ هكذا دون تفصيل وتحقيق ـ مجرد وهم كبير! محض أكذوبة يصدقها العامة ويرددها الجهّال دون علم حتى بقضايا اللاهوت الإسلامي نفسه أو بأزماته الكبرى وصراعاته المريرة، ولو كان لديهم أي علم ما تشدقوا بها! هل يعرف هؤلاء أن هذه "الصفات" جعلتهم يصلون أحيانا حد الأعاجيب والألغاز في مذاهبهم، كما نرى مثلا في قول الماتريدية حين أدلوا بدلوهم: «*صفات الله لا هي ولا هو ولا غيره*»!! فما هو الأصعب حقا على الفهم، يرحمك الله: الثالوث المسيحي، أم هذه "الأحجية" الماتريدية؟! 

(من هنا كنت أقول: بل نحن الذين أعيانا الإسلام في فهمه يا أستاذ ياسر)! 

بكل حال أربأ بك يا صاحبي ـ صدقا ـ أن تكون من هؤلاء!

***

نقول: كان سؤال الصفات الإلهية هو السؤال المسيحي أيضا، مع الفارق أن الكنيسة كانت آنذاك في مواجهة بالأحرى مع *حضارة حقيقية*: مع عمالقة الفكر والحكمة وأساطين الفلسفات اليونانية واليهودية، وما أدراك ما الفلسفات اليونانية واليهودية! آنذاك كان السؤال عن "*اللوجوس*" تحديدا: هذا "العقل الإلهي الخالق" الذي قال به هيراقليطس، ثم أفلاطون، ثم زينون والرواقيون عموما، ثم العشرات غيرهم ـ كل ذلك *قبل ميلاد المسيح *نفسه بـ 500 عام كاملة! اللوجوس الذي انتشر خلال هذه القرون الخمسة شرقا وغربا حتى وصل إلى اليهود أنفسهم، وهكذا وجدناهم يذكرونه صراحة حتى في "*الترجمة السبعينية*" الشهيرة لأسفارهم المقدسة! اللوجوس الذي وصل أخيرا إلى فيلو السكندري، الفيلسوف اليهودي الكبير، فراح يغزل حوله مذهبا وفلسفة كاملة! اللوجوس الذي صار آنذاك ـ بعبارة واحدة ـ محور الفكر وحديث الثقافة وسؤال الناس كلها، المتعلمين منهم على الأقل وطلاب الحكمة والمعرفة!

*وتوالت الأسئلة:* هل هذا "العقل الإلهي الخالق" الذي يتحدث عنه الشيوخ الحكماء والفلاسفة المعلمون وأصحاب الأسرار والرؤى كلهم: هل هو الله؟ هل إله مع الله؟ هل إله أم "وسيط" دون الإله وفوق البشر؟ هل أزليّ أم مخلوق؟ هل مخلوق أم جاء فيضا إلهيا؟ هل وهل وهل...


فهكذا كان "السياق التاريخي" يا صديقي، باختصار، وهكذا كان "المشهد الثقافي" كله في ذلك العصر. وهكذا أيضا نرى كيف ارتقى "وعي" الإنسان وكيف نما وتطور وأثمر حتى بلغ ذروة هي لا شك أعلى ذراه في التاريخ كله. ذلك ما يعنيه "*ملء الزمان*": الموعد المخبوء في رحم الأيام منذ الأزل، تباشير الفجر التي سبقت ميلاد الشمس أخيرا!

وفقط في هذا السياق نستطيع أخيرا فهم الثالوث بشكل أفضل: إن إصرار المسيحية على الثالوث كان في الحقيقة دفاعا عن التوحيد وإثباتا له! إصرار الآباء على "*المساواة*" الكاملة مثلا بين *الواحد *(الآب) *والخالق *(اللوجوس)، أو على أن الابن "*مولود أزليا*" من الآب: كان هذا نفسه دفاعا عن وحدانية الله في وجه دعاوى كانت تنتشر أنذاك كالنار في الهشيم زاعمة ـ مثلا ـ أن "الخالق" *أدني *منزلة من "الواحد"، كائن "*وسيط*" دون الله وفوق البشر! أو أن اللوجوس جاء عبر "*إشراق*" أو "*فيض*" أول ـ من بين فيوضات إلهية عديدة متتابعة ـ فاض بها الواحد في علاه!

الأدهى من ذلك أن بعض هذه الدعاوى كانت تزعم "المسيحية" وكانت تستند ـ سواء بسواء مع الكنيسة ـ إلى سلطة الكتب وأقوال المسيح وشهادات الرسل! 

فالموضوع كما ذكرنا طويل يحتاج منك دراسة حقيقية مخلصة (ما دمت تريد فهما عقليا)، ولكن تلك على أي حال كانت بعض أسئلة اللحظة، في سياقها التاريخي، وقد رأينا كيف بدأ الرسل الأطهار ثم الآباء القديسون بالرد والإجابة على كل هذه الأسئلة، حسب الإلهام الإلهي، حسب وحي الكتاب بعهديه، وحسب ما أعلن أولا السيد المسيح ذاته عن ذاته!

***

أما وقد أثبتنا وأكدنا أن الله واحد لا شريك له، نختم الآن بخطوة أخرى نحو الأعماق قليلا:

ما هو معنى أن الله قدم لنا "*إعلانا جديدا*" عن ذاته؟ معناه ببساطة أن "معرفتنا" عن الله اتسعت، أو زادت، لكنها مع ذلك لم *تتغير *أو *تتبدل *أو *تتناقض *مع معرفتنا الأولى عنه سبحانه ـ مادام هو هو نفس الإله الواحد الذي يعلن عن ذاته. 

وعليه: الله الواحد كان ولا زال *واحدا*. أما إذا أعلن هذا الواحد عن ذاته في لحظة ما وأخبر أنه "*الابن*": فقط عندئذ عرفنا أن هناك "*آب*"! الآب نفسه ظهر ـ إلى وعينا ـ بدلالة الابن، لأنه "ابن". ولكن بما أن الله واحد، حسب إعلانه الأول، وبما أن إعلانات الله لا تتناقض، *عرفنا قطعيا أن الآب والابن ـ رغم تمايزهما ـ إله واحد!
*
مشكلتنا بالتالي مع الثالوث ـ *كل مشكلتنا *ـ هي فقط أن "*نعقل*" كيف يكون واحدا رغم أنه "يتمايز" كأب وابن (وروح)!

بعبارة أخرى: إيماننا أن "الآب والابن والروح القدس إله واحد" لا يتوقف على قدرتنا نحن على فهم ذلك بعقولنا! بل أكثر من هذا: إيماننا لا يستلزم أن نفهم ذلك أولا بعقولنا! فهم الثالوث ليس "شرطا" لإيماننا وإنما العكس بالأحرى هو الصحيح: إيماننا بالثالوث هو ما يساعد على فهمه فهما حقيقيا ـ  كلٌ بالطبع حسب صفاء ذهنه وإخلاص طلبه ونعمة الله معه. (ذلك بافتراض أن "فهم" الثالوث أو فهم الله مستطاع أصلا، بالمعنى التقليدي لكلمة "فهم")!

وعليه: ما دامت مشكلتنا حقا هي فقط "*فهمنا*" نحن أو "*عقلـنـتــنا*" نحن للأمر، أصبح ردّ الأمر كله أو إنكاره بالجملة ضربا من *الحمق*! أصبحنا كمن يرفض مثلا دعوة مجانية لقضاء أحلى الليالي في باريس، عاصمة النور والجمال، فقط لأنه لا "*يفهم*" الفرنسية! أو حتى كالتائه يكاد يموت في الصحراء جوعا وعطشا، ثم حين يجد فجأة سلة طعام طازج شهي يرفض أن يأكل قبل أن "*يفهم*" أولا كيف جاءت هذه السلة هنا! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






أكتفي على أي حال بهذا القدر، على أن أعود إليك بعد قليل برسالة قصيرة ربما تكون الأخيرة لبعض الوقت، لكنها في تقديري *أهـم *ما كتبت حتى هذه اللحظة!
​


----------



## خادم البتول (3 أبريل 2020)

My Rock قال:


> إضافة بسيطة من عندي.
> 
> أقتباس بسيط من الكاتب والباحث المسيحي المشهور C.S. Lewis التي في كتابه Mere Christianity و في فصل The Trinity (The Three-Personal God) يشرح فيها انه من الغير الممكن للأنسانالبشري المحدود ان يفهم طبيعة الرب الخالق الغير محدود. ويشرح بطريقة رياضياة بسيطة يقول فيها:
> 
> ...


 

*آمين آمين آمين*! أشكر محبتك على المشاركة بهذه الإضافة الرائعة.. (كما أشكر أيضا أستاذنا الحبيب *عابد يهوه *على مشاركته).

مصداقا لقولك أود أن أضيف *حقيقة *بسيطة عن الإيمان المسيحي لأجل أستاذنا الحبيب ياسر. حقيقة واحدة لو أنه خرج بها فقط من كل ما كتبت فسوف يكفيني هذا تماما. أرجو من ثم فضلا ـ أستاذ ياسر ـ أن تنتبه جيدا للسطور القليلة التالية: 
هناك فرق كبير بين "*النظام الفلسفي*" من ناحية.. 
 وبين "*الأساس النظري لخبرة عملية*" من ناحية أخرى!​المسيحية كلها يا صديقي تنتمي إلى *النوع الثاني*! المسيحية كلها ـ بلاهوتها وكتابها وأسرارها وكل ما يتعلق بها ـ كلها تنتمي إلى النوع الثاني! كل ما أكتبه بالتالي هنا عن اللاهوت أو عن الثالوث ـ وكل ما كتبه غيري عبر كل القرون ـ هو في الحقيقة مجرد "*أساس نظري*" بسيط، مجرد "*تمهيد*"، غايته ـ كل غايته ـ هي فقط أن يساعد العقل قليلا على بدء الرحلة وعلى الدخول إلى التجربة العملية وإلى الخبرة الروحية المباشرة!

وعليه: سيان فهمت الثالوث حقا أم لم تفهم: *هذا لا يعني شيئا*! ولو أنك فهمت تماما وأمنت يقينا بكل ما نقول: *ما زال لا يعني شيئا! بل ما زلت في الحقيقة لا تفهم شيئا! *إن عنوان هذا الموضوع نفسه ـ "*الثالوث عقلا*" ـ هو بحد ذاته *خطيئة *في شريعتي! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (إنني حتى لا أعرف كيف شاركت في هذا الموضوع ولماذا! يبدو ـ وقد رأيت أسئلتك وإصرارك وشقاءك في البحث ـ يبدو أن "محبتي" نحو شخصك الجميل غلبت "حكمتي")! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




أما أن تقول "*الثالوث عقلا*": فكيف؟! هل تمزح؟! هل يمكن ـ حتى من حيث المبدأ ـ فهم الثالوث عقلا؟ هل يمكن حتى فهم إله الإسلام نفسه أو حتى إله الهندوس عقلا؟ بل أكثر من ذلك: هل تدرك أن فهم الله عقلا ـ لو أن ذلك مستطاع ـ *هو نفسه *ما يحجب عنك إدراكه حقيقةً؟!


أعطيك تشبيها: ضع فوق نافذتك "بوستر" أو صورة كبيرة لقرص الشمس المشرق: هل هذه الشمس التي تراها بالصورة هي *الشمس *فعلا! هذا هو الوهم الذي يقع فيه كثيرون للأسف. ولكن هكذا "فهم" العقل: إنه يعطيك فقط "صورة" للشمس، لا الشمس ذاتها بكل نورها وجلالها وبهائها ودفئها! 

أهم من ذلك: إن هذه الصورة *هي نفسها *ما يسد نافذتك! هذه الصورة نفسها هي ما يحجب عنك نور الشمس الحقيقي الباهر، الذي يستحيل أن تصوّره أو أن تعبر عنه أية صورة! لابد من ثم أن تنزع هذه الصورة نفسها أولا من فوق نافذتك! أي لابد بالعكس ـ ويا للمفارقة ـ أن يتراجع عقلك وأن يخرج من المعادلة تماما! بل لابد أن تلقي وراء ظهرك *بكل ما تعرف.. *بكل تلك *المفاهيم والأفكار والنظريات والافتراضات والتصورات *التي جمعتها طيلة حياتك..بكل ما "*تظن*" أنك عرفته عنه سبحانه! لابد في كلمة واحدة أن تعود "*طفـلا*" من جديد! فقط عندئذ سوف *تدرك* الحقائق ذاتها، *ترى *بقلبك لا بعقلك الشمس ذاتها، تدخل أخيرا إلى ملكوت السماء حقا وتقف منتشيا في حضرة القدوس ذاته!

***​
كان هذا هو المقصود ـ ولو ضمنا ـ فيما تمناه لأجلك أستاذنا الحبيب *الدكتور جيجو *بالموضوع السابق عندما قال: «باتمني لك تتعمق في اللي يفيدك اكتر»، أو حتى فيما كتبه أستاذنا الحبيب *روك *أيضا: «الخلاص في المسيح يسوع سهل جداً ولا يحتاج الى استيعاب كامل للرب الغير محدود». فالآن استقبل يا صديقي رسائلنا في ضوء هذا كله. اقرأ ما شئت واسأل عما شئت وافهم كيف شئت، فقط تذكر فضلا هذه الخلاصة!

***​​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (3 أبريل 2020)

شكرا أستاذ خادم البتول  المحترم

بالنسبة للمداخلة الأولى فهمت منها

- أن الله أحادى الذات مثلث الصفات التى هى الوجود والعقل والحياة وهى صفات ذاتية

طيب 

الصفات الذاتية لاتنفك عن الذات ولايتخيل وجود الإله بدونها وإلا كيف يكون الها؟!

ولماذا الحصر فى ثلاث صفات ؟

أليست القدرة صفة ذات ؟ أليس العلم ؟أليس العزة؟أليس الحكمة؟
وهل يتخيل وجود الإله بغير (كل) الصفات الذاتية

ولذلك أراك تداركت فذكرت أن أهل اللاهوت يتحفظون على هذا التعبير
​
طيب إيه الحل ، الحل أقنوم !

بمعنى (المفهوم منك) أن الصفات التى يقوم عليها الكيان الإلهى (الثلاثة ) أقنوم

بيد أن الصفات الأخرى وإن كانت تنسب إلى الله لايقوم عليهاكيان الله !!!!!!

تخيل !!

هل علمت صديقى كيانا لله يقوم بغير قدرة ، بغير علم ، بغير سمع؟ بدون عزة ؟ بدون حكمة  ؟؟!!
يتبع



​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (3 أبريل 2020)

سامحنى عزيزى 

فلتملأ عشرات الصفحات فى بيان (التوحيد ) المسيحى 

ثم من الذى قال أن نقطة البحث هى الصفات وليست الذوات وإلا دعنى أذكرك بقانون الإيمان

النيقاوى وركز -دون إعراب-  فيما تحته خط

*نؤمن بإله واحد، آب ضابط الكل، خالق السماء والأرض، وكل ما يرى وما لا يرى.*
*وبرب واحد يسوع المسيح، ابن اللـه الوحيد، المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور، نور من نور، إله حق من إله حق، مولود غير مخلوق، مساوٍ للآب في الجوهر، الذي به كان كل شيء، الذي من أجلنا نحن البشر ومن أجل خلاصنا نزل من السماء وتجسد بالروح القدس من مريم العذراء، وصار إنساناً وصلب عنا على عهد بيلاطس البنطي، تألـم ومات ودفن، وقام في اليوم الثالث كما جاء في الكتب، وصعد إلى السماء. وجلس على يمين الآب وسيأتي أيضاً بمجدٍ عظيم ليدين الأحياء والأموات الذي لا فناء لملكه.*
*و(نؤمن) بالروح القدس الرب المحيي، المنبثق من الآب، الذي هو مع الآب والابن يسجد له ويمجد، الناطق بالأنبياء، وبكنسية واحدة جامعة مقدسة رسوليه، ونعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا، ونترجى قيامة الموتى والحياة في الدهر الآتي . آمين.*

*قرأت عزيزى*
*أصفات تلك أم ذوات ؟!*
*هل رأيتم صفة تنفصل عن ذاتها تذهب وتجئ ،وتحدث وتخبر*
*وتموت وتحيا ؟*


----------



## خادم البتول (4 أبريل 2020)

أهلا أستاذنا الحبيب..
"مساء شريف" ولعلك بكل خير وسعادة.  

بداية أشير سريعا إلى ما يبدو في أسلوبك من الاستنكار أحيانا، أو حتى السخرية! يبدو أن عقلك يا صديقي ما زالت تتلبسه روح "المناظرة"! أتمنى أن تنتبه فضلا لذلك، فهذا بالأحرى مقام العلم لا المناظرة. المفترض أنك تسأل، فقط تسأل، بكل تواضع وإخلاص ورغبة حقيقية في الفهم، ونحن بعون الله نجيبك. أقول هذا لأجلك شخصيا، لأن هذه هي "*شروط الفهم*" أصلا! يكفينا أن الموضوع صعب دقيق! فكن صادقا يا صاحبي، مع نفسك أولا، هل تريد حقا أن تفهم؟ مخلصا تريد ذلك فعلا؟ أم تريد أن تعترض وتستنكر وتناظر؟ 


*الصفات الذاتية لا تنفك عن الذات ولا يتخيل وجود الإله بدونها وإلا كيف يكون إللها؟!*

بالضبط! هذا هو بالضبط ما نقول! أين سؤالك؟!

أدعوك أنت بالأحرى أن تجيب لنفسك هنا عن سؤال أدق: هل هذه الصفات "*مضافة*" إلى الذات؟ يعني هل هناك ذات دون صفات ثم *تضاف *الصفات إليها، أو *تلحق *الصفات بها، أم أن الصفات هي بالأحرى *عين الذات*؟ (قريبا من فكر المعتزلة قديما ـ "العقل" الوحيد الذي كان لديكم ـ إنما "البقية في حياتك" طبعا)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*ولماذا الحصر فى ثلاث صفات؟*

*السؤال لا معنى له*، لأنه قائم بغض النظر عن العدد! لو قلنا صفتان "اثنتان" سألتنا لماذا الحصر في اثنتين؟! لو قلنا "عشرة" سألتنا لماذا الحصر في عشرة؟!

ثانيا مَن يحدد هذه الأمور؟ لماذا تؤمن أنت مثلا أن "لله تسعة وتسعون اسما من أحصاها دخل الجنة"؟ لماذا "تسعة وتسعون"؟ ألم يكن يكفيكم 50 مثلا، أو حتى 70؟

المقصود: لماذا تتناقض؟ لماذا تأخذ بعض الأمور كـ"*مسلّمات*" لا يثور بشأنها السؤال أبدا لديك ـ لمجرد أن ذلك ما "*برمجوا*" عقلك عليه منذ كنت رضيعا ـ بينما تتعجب مما لدينا وتأتينا بمثل هذا السؤال العبثي؟ 

ثالثا وأخيرا: نحن لدينا بالفعل تفسير لهذا الأمر. العدد ثلاثة هو ببساطة "*عدد الكمال*"! غير أن هذه أمور لا اتفاق عليها، ولا شيوع لها، لأنها روحية بحتة أو حتى مستيكية (صوفية) شديدة العمق، بالتالي لا مجال هنا حتى لعرضها!


*أليست القدرة صفة ذات؟ أليس العلم؟ أليس العزة؟ أليس الحكمة؟
وهل يتخيل وجود الإله بغير (كل) الصفات الذاتية؟
*
طيب قول لنفسك! ما هو ده اللي بنقوله! الصبر من عندك يا رب!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




فقط *افصل *ـ *لو سمحت ـ لو تكرمت ـ من فضلك وإحسانك *ـ بين "الصفات الذاتية"، أي الأقانيم، وبين صفات الله عموما! (شوف يا عمنا: الجماعة دول بيقولوا *لازم تميّز *بين "الصفات الذاتية" والصفات عموما.. *لازم*.. معلش هم كده نعمل إيه! طبعهم كده! شرعهم كده! مِلّتهم كده! فلو تكرمت تعالى على نفسك شوية معلش)! اقرأ يا أخي رسالتي الأولى جيدا من فضلك ولا تخلط مرة أخرى الحابل بالنابل!


*هل علمت صديقى كيانا لله يقوم بغير قدرة، بغير علم، بغير سمع؟ بدون عزة؟ بدون حكمة؟؟!!*

ومَن قال هذا؟! الكتاب بعهديه يثبت له سبحانه كل هذه الصفات!

أنت تخلط الأمور، كأنك تريد الاعتراض لمجرد الاعتراض! ومرة أخرى "بتعجن" في الصفات! أنت تخلط بين ما أثبت الله بالفعل في وحيه وإعلانه القديم ـ الثابت الواضح االذي نؤمن به ـ وبين "الثالوث" الذي يُفترض أنك جئت هنا اليوم في محاولة لفهمه! 

ثانيا: حتى في إعلانه الجديد أثبت سبحانه كل هذا أيضا، بل بالعكس فصّله هذه المرة لأجلنا وقرّبه لنا! على سبيل المثال افتح فضلا كورنثوس الأولى 24:1:

وأما للمدعوين يهودا ويونانيين، *فبالمسيح قوة الله وحكمة الله*! 

(وفي كتاب الحياة: فإن المسيح هـو قدرة الله وحكمة الله! وفي الأخبار السارة: فالمسيح هـو قدرة الله وحكمة الله)!

أيضا افتح يوحنا من بدايته: 

في البدء كان الكلمة... *كل شيء به كان*، وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان!

وعليه: القوة والقدرة والحكمة وكل هذا الذي تسأل عنه ـ القدرة المطلقة التي "*كل شيء *بها كان" ـ هذا نفسه هو الأقنوم الثاني! أي هذا نفسه من "*صفاته الذاتية*" سبحانه! لا مجرد صفة عادية بل صفة ذاتية، تقوم بها وعليها ذاته الإلهية، التي لا ذات أصلا ولا كيان إلا بها! أي أن ما "أجمله" الله في العهد القديم هو ما "فصّله" هنا!

أضافة لذلك نؤكد ـ مرة أخرى ـ ليس هناك "ذات" في ناحية و"قدرة" في ناحية أخرى! بل *الذات هي نفسها القدرة، هي هي نفسها الأقنوم!*

الشمس لا تنفصل إلى "شمس" في ناحية و"نور" في ناحية أخرى، بل الشمس هي هي النور! ما كانت الشمس شمسا إلا بالنور! بالمثل: الذات الإلهية ما كانت ذاتا إلهية إلا بصفاتها الذاتية! فهذا هو ما نسميه أقنوما. *أين هي مشكلتك؟!*

***
​


----------



## خادم البتول (4 أبريل 2020)

...............

*الأن دعنا ندخل قليلا إلى الأعماق! *

سأطرح سؤالين من الأسئلة "الصعبة" إلى حد ما، لعلك حين تعود مستقبلا ـ حين تريد مخلصا الفهم ـ تجد فيهما ما يضيء الأمور ولو قليلا: 

* إذا كان الابن هو أقنوم العقل، فهل للابن أيضا كينونة وروح؟ كذلك هل للروح أيضا كينونة وعقل؟ *

هذه من الأفكار التي تتردد أحيانا، وهي تكشف عن "فهم" خاطئ للثالوث: عن وجود "*فصل*" ـ واع أو غير واع ـ بين الأقانيم الثلاثة في ذهن السائل، وكأن هناك حقا ثلاثة آلهه!

بل نقول: لأنها ذات واحدة، إله واحد، فهذه الصفات الذاتية ـ أو الأقانيم ـ ليست "*منفصلة*" عن بعضها البعض، بل هي *ذات واحدة تعددت صفاتها!*

وعليه: أقنوم الحكمة مثلا أو العقل ـ الابن ـ لا يختص بـ"الحكمة" دون الآب، أو يختص الآب بـ"الكينونة" دون الابن. بل هذه هي *صفات الذات أصلا*، دون فصل بين الذات والصفات ـ الأقانيم. الذات "*هـي*" الأقانيم. 

الإشارة بالتالي أو الحديث عن "الآب" مثلا هو حديث عن *الإله الواحد*: الكائن العاقل الحي. الحديث عن "الابن" هو حديث عن *نفس الإله الواحد*، الكائن العاقل الحي. فالآب من ثم كائن عاقل حي، كذلك الابن، كذلك الروح. *نفس الكينونة والعقل والحياة*، لأنهم *ذات واحدة *لا ثلاثة. طبيعة واحدة، قدرة واحدة، مشيئة واحدة، فعل واحد! هذا ليس "مجمع إلهة" *ينفرد *أو *يختص *فيه كل إله *بصفة خاصة*، بل *إله واحد يقوم بهذه الصفات الذاتية الثلاثة معا. *


يشرحها أيضا قديسنا *يوحنا الدمشقي *بطريقة طريفة:... وكما أن الشمس لا تأتي إلينا كلها، بل فقط بشعاعها ونورها، كذلك الله الآب لا يأتي إلا بابنه وروحه. وكما أن الشعاع والنور هما من ذات جوهر الشمس، كذلك الابن والروح هما من ذات جوهر الآب. فإذا حددنا الجوهر بقولنا إنه الجواب على السؤال: "*ما هذا*؟"، والأقنوم بأنه الجواب على السؤال: "*مَن هذا*؟"، نقول إن *مـا *يأتي إلينا، في التجسد، هو الله في جوهره الإلهي، أما *مَـن *يأتي إلينا فهو ليس أقنوم الأب، بل أقنوم الابن وأقنوم الروح القدس.     ​وهكذا فالفارق "*الوحيد*" ين هذه الأقانيم حقا هو فقط أن هذا "آب".. وذاك "ابن".. وذا "روح"!

***

* ولكن ها هو "الآب" قد "انفرد" بصفة و"اختص" بها، هي "الأبوة"! وهكذا الابن تميز بصفته، وهكذا الروح! كيف نزعم إذاً أن هذه الأقانيم ليست مجمع ألهة ينفرد فيه كل إله بصفة خاصة؟! ها هي "الصفة الخاصة" قد ظهرت أخيرا!*

الإجابة بسيطة: صفة "الآب"، مثلا، التي "ينفرد" أو "يختص" بها حقا هذا الأقنوم ليست في الحقيقة "صفة" أو "خاصية" وإنما هي "*علاقة*"! 

كلمة "الآب"، أو كلمة "الابن" ـ كما يشرح قديسنا الكبير *غريغوريوس النزينزي *ـ هذه الكلمات لا تشير إلى "*خاصية*" في الثالوث وإنما تشير إلى "*علاقة*"! المقصود بهذه الأسماء هو بيان العلاقة بين الأقانيم! كيف "يرتبط" أو "يتصل" الأقنوم الأول بالثاني مثلا؟ هذا "*الارتباط*" نفسه بينهما هو ما نسميه "الآب" و"الابن"!

بعبارة أخرى: الأبوة ليست "صفة خاصة" لأحد الأقانيم بينما البنوة "صفة خاصة" لأقنوم ثان! قد نقرأ هذا أحيانا، هنا أو هناك، فقط من باب التبسيط للناس. لكننا بالأحرى نقول: إن الذات الإلهية واحدة، قائمة بصفاتها الذاتية دون انفصال بين هذه الصفات، ولكن ما هي العلاقة بين هذه الصفات الذاتية؟ إن هذه *العلاقة *نفسها هي ما نعبر عنه بـ"الآب" و"الابن" و"الروح"!


*وللتقريب قليلا*: تأمل *النهر*. هناك "منبع" وهناك "مجرى". هذان معا "*نهر*" *واحد*. المنبع لا يستقل أو ينفرد بصفة خاصة هي "المنبعية" مثلا أو "المصدرية" بغض النظر عن "المجرى". بالأحرى يكتسب "المنبع" هذا الوصف *نظرا لعلاقته بالمجرى، فقط داخل هذه العلاقة، وتحديدا لأن المجرى ينبع منه ويصدر عنه! *لا "منبع" إلا في علاقة مع "مجرى"، كما أنه لا مجرى إلا في علاقة مع منبع! وهذان في النهاية، رغم هذا "التمايز" بينهما، لا يزالان معا *ذات "النهر" الواحد!*

المنبع بالتالي ليس "نهرا" ثانيا بذاته (فيكون لدينا "مجمع أنهار")، كما أنه ليس "جزءا" من النهر (فيكون لدينا ذات منقسمة). المنبع بالأحرى "*يتمايز*" *هكذا *"*منبعا*" *فقط في علاقته مع *"*المجرى*"، *وتحديدا بسبب هذه العلاقة!*

(طبعا مع التنبيه على رداءة هذا المثال، لأن المنبع ينحصر عادة في "مكان" بينما يمتد المجرى إلى "مكان" آخر! الله *مطلق بلا حدود، في كل مكان، بل فوق المكان. *الأقانيم بالتالي "*فـي*" بعضها البعض، دون حدود، دون نهاية، فوق كل تصور! مبلغ العلم فيهم أنهم "*متحدون للوجود بعضهم في بعض ونفاذ أحدهم في الآخر*" كما يقول القديس الدمشقي)! 

***

*ثم تأمل الشمس*: ما هي العلاقة بين الشمس ونورها؟ النور ببساطة "*يتولد*" من الشمس! فهل نقول ـ بسبب هذا التولد ـ أن هناك "شمسان"، أو أن الشمس "انفسمت"؟ بالأحرى نعرف أن هذا التولد "*ذاتي*" في الشمس الواحدة، بل إن هذا التولد هو هو الشمس!

بالمثل: نور *العقل *الإلهي "يتولد" أزليا من شمس *الكينونة* الإلهية. هذا التولد لا يحدث "في" الذات الإلهية، بل هذا التولد "هو" الذات الإلهية! لماذا؟ لأن هذه "*صفات ذاتية*" لا مجرد صفات! 

الكينونة والعقل أقنومان إلهيان، لا مجرد صفتين "*تلحقان*" بـ"ذات" إلهية، أو "*تضافان*" إليها، بل "*هما*" *الذات الإلهية*! "عين" الذات الإلهية!

*الذات الإلهية من ثم واحدة، تقوم بالكينونة والعقل والحياة معا. ولكن نظرا لهذا "التولد" الذاتي السرمدي القدوس بين هذه الصفات الأسنى، صفاته الذاتية سبحانه عز وجل وتنزه في علاه... أقول نظرا لهذا "التولد" الذاتي بين الصفات: لا يتعارض إعلان الله القديم مطلقا مع إعلانه الجديد! كما أنه أعلن، مجملا، عن ذاته القدوس فعرفنا أنه الإله الواحد لا شريك له ولا إله معه، كذلك يعلن اليوم، مفصلا، عن "صفاته الذاتية" سبحانه وعن "علاقــــة" هذه الصفات بعضها ببعض، كيف "تتــولد" أزليا أبديا بعضها من بعض، وهي ما تزال معا "ذاتــــه" عز وجل وتعالى ـ نفس الذات الواحــــدة! هكذا ـ فقط داخل هذه العلاقـــــة، وبســــببها ـ "تتمايــــز"  الصفة "المصدر" مثلا عن الصفة "الصادرة" عنها، أو الصفة "الوالدة" عن الصفة "المولودة" منها، أو الأقنوم "الآب" عن الأقنوم "الابن"!*

*فهذا "التمايــز" من ثم لا يُنشئ "تعددا" للذوات، أو "انقساما" داخل الذات، وإنما هو تعبير عن "العلاقـة" بين الصفات الذاتية لله الواحد، التي هي معا عين الذات الإلهية الواحدة!*


* وصلت، وللا نقول تاني؟ *

(مرة أخرى يجدر التنبيه ـ خاصة لأخوتنا اللاهوتيين ـ أن هذا الشرح مبسط جدا جدا، قدر المستطاع، ومن ثم استخدمنا بعض الكلمات غير التقليدية مثل التولد، فقط بغرض التشبيه، أيضا أغفلنا بعض النقاط الدقيقة وبعض الخلافات الشكلية بين الآباء في مناهجهم المختلفة للشرح وهكذا). 

**************************

نعود لرسالتك وكيف كان "*ختامها مسك*" حقا يا أستاذ ياسر! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (مالك انت يا أستاذ ومال "قانون الإيمان"؟! قانون الإيمان ده آخر الحكاية خالص.. أخر الرحلة كلها بينما انت لسه حتى لم تبدأ)!

*قرأت عزيزى
أصفات تلك أم ذوات؟!
هل رأيتم صفة تنفصل عن ذاتها تذهب وتجئ ،وتحدث وتخبر
وتموت وتحيا؟    *

لا لا لا لا كده انت دخلت في "التجسد" يا عمنا.. ركّز لو سمحت.. ركز يا أستاذ ياسر ربنا ما يرميك في ضيقة! أنت جاي هنا عايز تفهم الثالوث ولا عايز تتلامض في التجسد؟ 

عايز تجسد؟ فعلا؟ طيب تعالى.. معلش بقا انت اللي جبته لنفسك: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




المفروض يا أستاذ ياسر إن المواطن المسلم ـ المسلم بالذات ـ لا يقترب أبدا من قضية التجسد.. ليه؟ لأنك إنت تؤمن بالفعل ـ *وبدون أي غضاضة *ـ إن *الكلام الإلهي *"*تجسد*" *في هيئة* "*مصحف*"! ليه انت نفسك بعد كده اللي بترفض وحتى تتعجب بشدة لما المسيحي يقول تجسد في هيئة إنسان! يا عينك يا جبايرك!! إزاي يعني؟! بأيّ منطق تعترض؟! وبعدين إنت بتحسسني انك مفزوع أوي وبتتنطط من الغيظ: قال إيه *بتستنكر *على "*مقام الألوهية*" أن يتقيد "الكلمة" في جسد بشري ضعيف!! صحيح، عندك حق.. بس هل مقام الألوهية محفوظ تماما بالنسبة لك عندما يتقيد الكلام الإلهي في *كتاب*؟! يعني أيهما أشرف حقا وأقرب لمقام الألوهية: *إنسان عاقل ناطق ـ أم كتاب جماد لا يشعر؟! إنسان ـ أم رُزمة ورق؟! *





(ده طبعا بافتراض إن "الكلام الإلهي" عندك معادل فعلا لـ"الكلمة" الإلهي عند المسيحي! ده نفسه تنازل كبير من أي مسيحي ـ مؤقتا ـ عشان بس تفهم حجم التاقض اللي انت عايش فيه)! 

وطبعا أوعى تقول هنا إن "الكلام الإلهي" غير "المصحف"! إلعب غيرها.. عملوها زمان ومانفعتش.. (راجع يا عمنا خلافات "الأباضية" ـ حتى منهم فيهم! ـ وراجع نظرية "الكلام النفسي" عند الأشاعرة وراجع عموما تاريخك وعقيدتك ولاهوتك نفسه قبل ما تيجي تسخر من عقيدة غيرك! 


قال "هل رأيتم صفة تنفصل عن ذاتها تذهب وتجئ وتحدث وتخبر وتموت وتحيا"؟!

كده؟! أومال ازاي يا عبقري انفصلت "صفة الكلام" عن ذات "الرحمن على العرش استوى"؟!

دي انفصلت واتكتبت واتلخبطت واتغيرت واتجمعت واتحرقت و... (ده حتى بيقولوا ـ سمعنا الله أعلم ـ كانت فيه حته منها تحت السرير وبعدين دخلت "مِعزة" أكلتها)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




***

عموما هذا ليس حديثنا بالطبع. فقط أمازحك في الختام لا أكثر.  (كما ختمتَ أنت أيضا بتلك "المزحة" عن التجسد)! أيضا إشارة سريعة لعلها تكشف لأصحاب العقول عن التناقض الرهيب الذي قد يعيشه الإنسان أحيانا ويمارسه دون أن يشعر! 

تحياتي ومحبتي. 

***

​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (7 أبريل 2020)

مازلت أفهم من (مقالات) الأستاذ خادم البتول أن الأقانيم ماهى إلا صفات ذاتية لله!

ولما قلت له أن الصفة لاتفارق الموصوف تطرق (اسلاميا)إلى صفة الكلام -والتى هى صفة ذاتية لله -وكيف تجسدت فى مصحف !!

وهذا قياس مع الفارق،لماذا؟

باختصار

لأن القرآن كلام الله تعالى غير مخلوق. ومعناها أن صفة الكلام الثابتة لله تعالى والقائمة بذاته كباقي صفاته ليست مخلوقة ولا حادثة. بل هي صفة أزلية أبدية قديمة باقية قدم ذاته تعالى. وأما الورق والكتابة والحروف والأصوات وغير ذلك مما يدل على هذه الصفة القديمة فهي وإن سميّت قرآناً ووجب علينا احترامها وتقديسها فهي حادثة مخلوقة

أما عندك كيف فارقت الصفة الذاتية (الأقنوم) الموصوف ؟؟!!

ياعزيزى وصف أقنوم الإبن عندكم (الصفة الذاتية ) إله حق ،إله كامل !!

الله يبارك لك وضح لى باختصار حتى أفهم​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (7 أبريل 2020)

إن كانت الكلمة صفة فهى لاتخلق ولاترزق والمسيح عندك  الها خالقا،كما أن الصفة لاتجلس عن يمين الموصوف لأنها ببساطة لاتفارقه والمسيح عندك صعد إلى السماء وجلس عن يمين أبيه
​


----------



## خادم البتول (7 أبريل 2020)

إنت لسه هنا؟!!! أنا قلت اتمسك في كمين وللا يمكن محبوس في "حجر صحي" وللا حاجة! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




أهلا أستاذ ياسر. افتقدناك هذه الأيام الماضية فلعل المانع خير، ولعلك بكل صحة وعافية. أرجو ما أمكن يا صديقي ألا تغيب علينا، *ما أمكن*، لأن وقتنا معا ربما لا يكون مفتوحا أو حتى متسعا كما قد يبدو. 


ما زلت أفهم من (مقالات) الأستاذ خادم البتول أن الأقانيم ماهى إلا صفات ذاتية لله!

"*مقالات*" الأستاذ خادم البتول هذه كلفته فوق ما تتصور!  مقالات الأستاذ خادم "*تأسيسية*"، طويلة حتى رغما عنه هو نفسه، مرهقة مُضنية في كتابتها ناهيك عن مراجعتها وضبطها لاهوتيا. ذلك أن حظه العاثر أوقعه مع رجل يريد أن يفهم الثالوث *عقلا*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 قيل له إن ذلك محال، أن "فهم" الله "عقلا" هو بحد ذاته تناقض، مع ذلك أصر الرجل! فلما كتبنا، عاد يصف الشرح بأنه "مقالات"!!! 

طيب يا أخي معلش، أنا غلطان حقك عليا! ممكن من فضلك تقرا المقالات دي؟ معلش تعالى على نفسك شوية! (بس اقرا كويس لو سمحت، بقلب مفتوح ومخلص إذا كنت عايز فعلا تفهم)! 


ولما قلت له أن الصفة لا تفارق الموصوف تطرق (اسلاميا) إلى صفة الكلام - والتى هى صفة ذاتية لله - وكيف تجسدت فى مصحف !!

لم أتطرق إلى المصحف *إلا لأنك *تطرقت إلى التجسد. حديثنا هو الثالوث: مالك والتجسد؟! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





وهذا قياس مع الفارق، لماذا؟
باختصار
لأن القرآن كلام الله تعالى غير مخلوق. ومعناها أن صفة الكلام الثابتة لله تعالى والقائمة بذاته كباقي صفاته ليست مخلوقة ولا حادثة. بل هي صفة أزلية أبدية قديمة باقية قدم ذاته تعالى  وأما الورق والكتابة والحروف والأصوات وغير ذلك مما يدل على هذه الصفة القديمة فهي وإن سميّت قرآناً ووجب علينا احترامها وتقديسها فهي حادثة مخلوقة

بحب أنا *يقين *"أهل السنة والجماعة" ده لما بيتكلموا! تحس يا أخي إن الواحد فيهم جاب التايهة فعلا! بيطق "*ثقة*" من جنابه وهو بيتكلم! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




يا أستاذ في عرضك احنا مش فاضيين بلاش لف ودوران.. هي كلمة ورد غطاها: الكلام الإلهي ـ القرآن ـ هو المصحف، وللا مش هو المصحف؟؟؟ 


أما عندك كيف فارقت الصفة الذاتية (الأقنوم) الموصوف؟؟!!

ومن قال إنها فارقته؟؟؟ يا أستاذ *التزم بكلامي *اللي أنا كتبته لو سمحت! انسى "كل" ـ تاني "*كل*"ـ اللي انتي تعرفه عن الثالوث والتزم بكلامي لو سمحت! كلمني في اللي أنا باكتبه، تأمل فيه، اسأل فيه، حاوره، ناقشه.... إنما تجيلي بعد 3 أيام تقولي "الصفة فارقت الموصوف"؟؟؟ راجع بعد كل اللي اتكتب ده ـ بعد 3 أيام ـ بفقرة واحدة يتيمة تدافع فيها عن القرآن؟؟؟ هو ده كل اللي يهمك؟؟؟ إنت بتهزر؟؟؟ 


 ياعزيزى وصف أقنوم الإبن عندكم (الصفة الذاتية) إله حق، إله كامل !!
 
* أي نعم: إله كامل أزلي خالق!
والآب إله كامل أزلي خالق!
والروح القدس إله كامل أزلي خالق!*

لكن مع ذلك دول مش 3 ألهة بل *إله واحد*!

* ابن يسى إنسان كامل
أبو سليمان إنسان كامل
جد رحبعام إنسان كامل*

دول "داود" واحد ولا تلاته داود؟

أنت لا *ترى *"داود" الواحد لأنك تنظر على يسى وسليمان ورحبعام فبتلاقي تلاته! قلتلك انظر إلى "*العلاقة*" بينهم! بردو مش شايفه! شايف أقانيم تلاته! طيب على الأقل أنظر إلى *طبيعة *الأقانيم التلاته دول: هل هي *طبيعة إنسانية واحدة *أم تلات طبائع مختلفة؟!


إن كانت الكلمة صفة فهى لا تخلق ولا ترزق والمسيح عندك الها خالقا، كما أن الصفة لا تجلس عن يمين الموصوف لأنها ببساطة لا تفارقه والمسيح عندك صعد إلى السماء وجلس عن يمين أبيه

ما هي النقطة كلها هنا! انت مش فاهم ابتداء يعني إيه "*صفة*"! حتى كلمتك بالإسلامي عشان تفهم ومفيش فايدة! شاورتلك على المعتزلة والأشاعرة ومشكلة خلق القرآن إلخ وبردو مفيش فايدة! أنا مش كنت بناظرك ـ أنا كنت عايزك تروح تقرا وتشوف المشكلة في "*فهمك*" انت نفسه للإله أولا.. فلا انت بتقرا كلامي (لأنها "مقالات" فطبعا طويلة بالنظر لوقت سعادتك) ولا انت بتقرا حتى كلامكم، يبقا عايز تفهم ازاي؟؟ لا وتفهم "ربنا" مش أي حد تاني!! لا وتفهم كمان الثالوث!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




***

مشكلتك الأولى كمسلم إنك بتساوي بين "*الصفة*" بمعناها البشري وبين *الصفة الإلهية *"*الأقنوم*"! عشان كده المعتزلة اتهموكم إنكم "مشبّهة" فعلا! انت *بتقيس *ربنا على الإنسان وبتشبّه ربنا بالإنسان! كأن ربنا ده "راجل كبير" في السما! لذلك انت مش شايف الفرق اللي بنقول عليه! 

تأمل الآية اللي كتبتها لك المرة اللي فاتت ـ هل الرسول بيقول: 

... المسيح هو *الله القدير الحكيم *

وللا بالأحرى بيقول: 

... المسيح هو *قدرة الله وحكمة الله؟*

يعني أنا لما بقول "*قدرة الله*" انت "أذنك" بتسمع "*لله القدير*"!

لكن "الله القدير" *لا تساوي *"قدرة الله"! "الله القدير" *ليس معناها *"قدرة الله"!

"*القدير*" هي الصفة كما تلحق بالموصوف (البشري أو الإلهي)، لكن "*قدرة الله*" هي *الصفة الذاتية الإلهية *نفسها ـ الأقنوم الإلهي ذاته! دي نبع "القدرة" ومصدرها، أصل "القدرة"، "القدرة" *المطلق*، "القدرة" اللي نبعت منها كل قدرة في الوجود (كما إن الروح القدس هو الروح "*المُحيي*" واهب الحياة لكل حي في كل الكون)! 

المسيح بالتالي مش بس "قدير" كإله، بل هو *قدرة الله ذاتها*!

***

عموما أنا اتبعت حتى الآن منهج بسيط (حتى بلغة تناسبك أكتر للشرح: تعمدت مثلا الكلام عن "الذات الإلهية" طول الوقت والمفروض هو اسمه بالأحرى "الجوهر الإلهي") فقط حتى نتجنب المصطاحات الفلسفية عموما كالجوهر والطبيعة إلخ. فاعطي نفسك فرصة أخرى للفهم بهدوء وإخلاص. اقرا معلش "المقالات" تاني.. إذا لسه مش قادر تشوف المقصود بعد كل ده فلا مشكلة على الإطلاق: ح نضطر بس نشرح بمنهج آخر ونتكلم شويا فلسفيا وإن كنت لا أفضل.. لكن لا مشكلة أبدا.. في كل الحالات المهم ـ *المهم *ـ هو إنك تكون عايز فعلا تفهم!

***
​


----------



## خادم البتول (8 أبريل 2020)

أهلا مرة أخرى. سلام ونعمة وصباح عاطر.  

أعتقد أنني وجدت طريقا مختصرا قد يوفر على كلينا الكثير من الوقت والجهد. (*أعتقد *والله أعلم! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

قرأنا في القرآن عن "*روح الله*" ما نصه: 
*إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَىٰ مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِّنْهُ... *

وفي آية أخرى أظهر وأوضح:  
*... فَإِذَا سَوَّيْتُهُ وَنَفَخْتُ فِيهِ مِن رُّوحِي فَقَعُوا لَهُ سَاجِدِينَ...*

الله هنا يتحدث عن *روحه*، بضمير الغائب، فروح الله من ثم ليس ذات الله. 

لدينا بالتالي 3 احتمالات: 

** روح الله موجود حقا*: كظاهر الآية، ولكن ينتج عن ذلك وجود أزليين اثنين ويتعدد القدماء. 

** روح الله غير موجود حقا*: ليس للروح أي وجود حقيقي. روح الله مجرد "اسم" يشير إلى ذات الله، والآية يمكن تفسيرها مجازا. 

** روح الله موجود حقا* ولكن وجوده ليس من ذاته وإنما وجوده من الله الذي يقوم به. كذلك أزليته وبقاؤه. بذلك يثبت وجود الروح الإلهي، كما تثبت أزليته وأبديته، وبالوقت ذاته  لا يزال الله واحدا ولا يتعدد القدماء. 

فأيّ الاحتمالات الثلاثة تختار؟ 


 (لا فخاخ بالطبع ولا حيل! تجاوزنا هذه الصبيانية. سأرسل إليك بمشيئة الرب سلسلة من الأسئلة القصيرة السريعة فأجب بكل بساطة وتلقائية وحسب ما ترى *بالعقل والمنطق*)! 
​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (8 أبريل 2020)

الله هو اله واحد ذو ثلاثة أقانيم اقنوم الله الاب واقنوم الله الابن واقنوم الله الروح القدس وافضل طريقة لفهمها هو الاتي
انت أب لابنك 
وانت جد لاحفادك
وانت ابن لابوك
وانت لست ثلاثة بل واحد ذو ثلاثة صفات
فالله هكذا هو اله واحد لا شريك له ذو ثلاثة صفات او أقانيم
والله ازلي ابدي اي الله الاب والله الابن والله الروح القدس موجودون منذ الازل لكن الله تجسد واتخذ جسداً بشرياً مائتاً ونفساً عاقلة وخالدة ولكن بلا خطية وولد من مريم العذراء البتول قبل الولادة وفي الولادة وبعد الولادة بقوة الروح القدس التي ظللتها لكي يصلب ويموت ويقوم في اليوم الثالث لخلاصك وخلاصي وخلاص جنس بني البشر فلا توجد ديانة اخرى على الاطلاق والمسيحية ليست ديانة بل هي علاقة حميمية وشراكة حقيقية مع الله القدوس ونزل الروح القدس على التلاميذ في يوم الخمسين بعد صعود الرب يسوع للسماء بعد موته وقيامته
فلا تشك بوحدانية الله ذو ثلاثة أقانيم ولا تحاول ان تفهم الله اللامحدود بعقلك البشري المحدود فقط آمن به واسأله في خلوتك الشخصية ان يعلن ذاته لاجلك من كل قلبك وهو سيفعل اللازم وسيرشدك وسيفهمك روحه القدوس تبارك اسمه القدوس للابد امين


----------



## ياسر الجندى (8 أبريل 2020)

​

> *أي نعم: إله كامل أزلي خالق!
> والآب إله كامل أزلي خالق!
> والروح القدس إله كامل أزلي خالق!*
> 
> لكن مع ذلك دول مش 3 ألهة بل *إله واحد*!


 
يامثبت العقل فى الدماااااغ !
طيب ماشى تعالى نشوف المثل الموضح


*



ابن يسى إنسان كامل
أبو سليمان إنسان كامل
جد رحبعام إنسان كامل

دول "داود" واحد ولا تلاته داود؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*جميل جدا
ياعزيزى ، ياصديقى ،يازميلى
هذه كنى لمسمى وااااااحد !!
القياس مع الفارق دائما !أو قل القياس الفاسد!
أقولك ليه ؟ببساطة -على إعتقادك -
من ناحية الأقنومية ابن يسى ليس هوأبو سليمان ليس هو جد رحبعام !!
صحيح ؟!ينفع كده؟
لو قلت لك مثلا 
خالق السماوات إله واحد
مرسل الأنبياء إله واحد
باعث الناس إله  واحد
فيها مشكلة ؟؟!!
هذا ثلاثة آلهة أم إله واحد!
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وصف لمسمى واحد ولا ثلاثة؟؟!!
عرفت فين المشكل
أرأيت كيف كانت الوحدة المطلقة حلا للاهوتيين ؟!
لأنه ببساطة من فمك أدينك
ومما تسطر أيضا !
إن رأيت أن أكتفى بهذا فعلت
وشكرا لك على كل حال 







​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (8 أبريل 2020)

[QUOTE





> =حياة بالمسيح;3808052]الله هو اله واحد ذو ثلاثة أقانيم اقنوم الله الاب واقنوم الله الابن واقنوم الله الروح القدس وافضل طريقة لفهمها هو الاتي
> انت أب لابنك
> وانت جد لاحفادك
> وانت ابن لابوك
> وانت لست ثلاثة بل واحد ذو ثلاثة صفات


 
مساء الخير أستاذة حياة
حتى تتضح لى الصورة كاملة
هؤلاء الثلاثة اللى هما فى الآخر أنا ،واحد من حيث الجوهر
أم من حيث الأقنومية ؟
ياريت تجاوبينى عشان أفهم​​


----------



## خادم البتول (8 أبريل 2020)

حياة بالمسيح قال:


> الله هو اله واحد ذو ثلاثة أقانيم اقنوم الله الاب واقنوم الله الابن واقنوم الله الروح القدس وافضل طريقة لفهمها هو الاتي
> .............................




بركة كبيرة حضورك يا أمنا الغالية ربنا يباركك ويسعد كل أيامك. 
أشكرك على هذه المشاركة الطيبة، عاطر أمنياتي وصلي لأجل ضعفي. 
​


----------



## خادم البتول (8 أبريل 2020)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> يامثبت العقل فى الدماااااغ !
> ..................
> ..................​




خير اللهم اجعله خير! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




معلش العَتَب على النظر كما يقولون! يمكن مش واخد باله!

يا أستاذ ياسر الجندي المحترم:
يا أستاذ ياسر الجندي اللي *عايز يفهم الثالوث*: 
يا أستاذ ياسر الجندي اللي بقاله النهارده أكتر من 3 شهور بيسأل عن الثالوث وكل هدفه *بصدق إنه بس يفهم*:
يا أستاذ ياسر الجندي اللي مش جاي هنا للمناظرة والمقاوحة أو ـ لا سمح الله ـ لبذر *الشـك *في قلوب الناس وعقولها *وتشويه *إيمانهم وعقيدتهم بدعوى التوحيد المطلق:

يا أستاذ ياسر فيه رسالة هنا بسيطة قصيرة يبدو والله أعلم إنك لم تراها! يا أستاذ ياسر نحن في انتظار ردك على *رسالتي الأخيرة*! وعشان يمكن تكون ضاعت في البريد نقول تاني ـ كمان مرة عشان الحبايب: 

 ** هل روح الله موجود بوجوده الشخصي، أزلي أبدي بذاته؟ 
* هل روح الله موجود بوجود الله، أزلي أبدي لقيامه بذات الله؟
* أم أن روح الله غير موجود أساسا؟*

معانا يا أستاذ ياسر؟ آلووووو هل تسمعنيييييي؟ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




__________________

(وبردو على جنب عشان ما تنساش، خليك فاكر لسه لينا يا باشا في ذمتك "سؤال فكة" كده صغير نشوفه بعدين ـ معلش بس عشان كله ياخد حقه في السهراية دي 





: *هل القرآن كلام اللـه هو المصحف، وللا مش هو المصحف*؟!) 
​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (8 أبريل 2020)

[
_*



* هل روح الله موجود بوجوده الشخصي، أزلي أبدي بذاته؟ 
* هل روح الله موجود بوجود الله، أزلي أبدي لقيامه بذات الله؟
* أم أن روح الله غير موجود أساسا؟

معانا يا أستاذ ياسر؟ آلووووو هل تسمعنيييييي؟ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




أنقر للتوسيع...

*_*معااااك*
*بس مش عايز أدخل فى الإسلامياااااات*
*لكن حضرتك مصمم*
*اسمع*

*الروح ليست من صفات الله تعالى ، بل هي خلق من مخلوقات الله تعالى . وأضيفت إلى الله تعالى في بعض النصوص إضافة ملك وتشريف ، فالله خالقها ومالكها ، يقبضها متى شاء ، ويرسلها متى شاء .*
*فالقول في الروح ، كالقول في (بيت الله) و (ناقة الله) و (عباد الله) و (رسول الله) فكل هذه مخلوقات أضيفت لله تعالى للتشريف والتكريم .*
*ومن النصوص التي أضيفت فيها الروح إلى الله : قوله تعالى : ( ثُمَّ سَوَّاهُ وَنَفَخَ فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِه ) السجدة/9 *
*. وهذا في حق آدم عليه السلام .*
*وقال سبحانه وتعالى عن آدم أيضاً : ( فَإِذَا سَوَّيْتُهُ وَنَفَخْتُ فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِي فَقَعُوا لَهُ سَاجِدِينَ ) الحجر/29 .*
*وقال تعالى : ( فَاتَّخَذَتْ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ حِجَاباً فَأَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهَا رُوحَنَا فَتَمَثَّلَ لَهَا بَشَراً سَوِيّاً * قَالَتْ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِالرَّحْمَنِ مِنْكَ إِنْ كُنْتَ تَقِيّاً * قَالَ إِنَّمَا أَنَا رَسُولُ رَبِّكِ لأَهَبَ لَكِ غُلاماً زَكِيّاً ) مريم/17-*
*فالروح هنا هوعبد الله ورسوله*
* جبريل الذي أرسله إلى مريم . وقد أضافه الله إليه في قوله (رُوحَنَا) فالإضافة هنا للتكريم والتشريف ، وهي إضافة مخلوق إلى خالقه سبحانه وتعالى .*
*وفي حديث الشفاعة الطويل : ( فَيَأْتُونَ مُوسَى ، فَيَقُولُ : لَسْتُ لَهَا ، وَلَكِنْ عَلَيْكُمْ بِعِيسَى ، فَإِنَّهُ رُوحُ اللَّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ)*
*رواه البخارى ومسلم*
*يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية :*
* " فليس في مجرد الإضافة ما يستلزم أن يكون المضاف إلى الله صفة له ، بل قد يضاف إليه من الأعيان المخلوقة وصفاتها القائمة بها ما ليس بصفة له باتفاق الخلق ، كقوله تعالى (بيت الله) و (ناقة الله) و(عباد الله) بل وكذلك روح الله عند سلف المسلمين وأئمتهم وجمهورهم .*
* ولكن إذا أضيف إليه ما هو صفة له وليس بصفة لغيره مثل كلام الله وعلم الله ويد الله ونحو ذلك كان صفة له " *

*فلتعلم إذا أن الإضافة لله تعالى نوعان:*

*الأول:أعيان قائمة بذاتها*​* فهذه الإضافة للتشريف والتكريم ،كبيت الله وناقة الله، ليست صفة، بل هي عين قائمة بنفسها وكذلك الروح
، 
*
*الثانى*
* صفات لا تقوم بنفسها ، بل لا بد لها من موصوف تقوم به ، كالعلم والإرادة والقدرة*
* فإذا قيل : علم الله ، وإرادة الله ، فهذا من إضافة الصفة إلى الموصوف .*

​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (8 أبريل 2020)

طيب حتى لانبعد عن موضوعنا الأساسى (الثالوث عقلا)

فضلا لاأمرا

ممكن حد بس يقرب لى الفهم بمثال بسيط 

أكون شاكرا
​


----------



## خادم البتول (8 أبريل 2020)

يا أستاذنا الكريم: لماذا الإسلاميات؟! لماذا كل هذا الوقت الضائع؟! أنا لا يعنيني كل هذا ولا أسأل عنه! ساعدني رجاء حتى أساعدك! *هل تريد الفهم أم لا تريد الفهم؟؟؟*

روح الله لها أكثر من معنى في القرآن. هل ما نفخه الله في آدم هو جبريل؟ هل تمزح؟ بالقطع ليس هذا هو المقصود، وإلا فلماذا جبريل وليس مثلا ميكائيل أو حتى عزرائيل؟! المقصود بروحه ـ مع آدم ـ هو بالأحرى سر *الحياة*! الله سوّاه ثم ببساطة *أحياه*، فعئدئذ وقد صار حيا سجدوا، وإلا فما قيمة سجودهم لمجرد طين؟ فكيف أحياه الله بعد أن سوّاه؟ بالنفخ فيه من *روحه*! حسنا؟!

لنفترض أنك لا توافقني في كل هذا! *فليكن *يا أخي، لا بأس. هذا ليس موضوعنا ونحن لا نناقش أي إسلاميات هنا. أنا ببساطة أقول إن *الله حيّ*. ألا نتفق على هذا؟ *حياة الله *هذه هي *الروح *التي يُحيي بها كل حي. هذا كل ما أقصده ببساطة. *الروح الإلهي هو الحياة الإلهية. *ولأني وجدت في القرآن نفس المعنى فقد رأيت أن تأنس بالآية وتكون بالوقت ذاته أقرب لقولنا عن روحه القدوس "الله واحد بذاته ناطق بكلمته حيّ بروحه". علاوة على ذلك أنا لا أعتقد أبدا أن الإسلام يقول حقا بهذا الذي تقول! هل روح الله الذي نفخ منه في آدم فأحياه هو نفسه مخلوق؟!! راجع يا أخي فضلا. 

*بكل حال لا يهمنا ذلك هنا*! المهم هنا هو أن تفهم مقصودي فقط، ومرة أخرى *ساعدني فضلا كي أساعدك.* *روحه = حياته! *هل لحياته سبحانه وجود أم لا وجود لها؟ هل حياته قديمة أم محدَثة؟ أبدية أم فانية؟ جوهرية أم عارضة؟ فهذا كل ما أعنيه *بروحه*. أجب في ضوء هذا فضلا على سؤالي دون إهدار للوقت.. للمرة الثالثة والأخيرة:
* * هل روح الله (حياته) موجودة بوجود شخصي لها، أزلية أبدية بذاتها؟ *
* * هل روح الله (حياته) موجودة بوجود الله، أزلية أبدية لقيامها بذات الله؟*
* * أم أن روح الله (حياته) لا وجود لها أساسا؟*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (9 أبريل 2020)

فلنحرر المصطلحات أولا
مرة أخرى
الروح ليست هى الحياة !
 بل هى من خلق الله ونسبتها إليه نسبة تشريف وتكريم

وأما الحياة فهى :

صفة ذاتية لله عزَّ وجلَّ ثابتة بالكتاب والسنة، من اسمه الحي 
· الدليل من الكتاب
 قولـه تعالى: اللهُ لا إِلَهَ إلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ
 [آل عمران: 2]. 
( وقوله (وتوكل على الحى الذى لايموت 
الفرقان 58 
· الدليل من السنة: 
حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: ((اللهم لك أسلمت، وبك آمنت أنت الحي الذي لا يموت، والجن والإنس يموتون)) رواه مسلم 
فكلامه وحياته من صفات الله كعلمه وقدرته
 ومعنى الحي: الموصوف بالحياة 
 الكاملةالأبدية،التي لا يلحقها موت ولا فناء، لأنها ذاتية له سبحانه، وكما أنَّ قيوميته مستلزمة لسائر صفات الكمال الفعلية؛ فكذلك حياته مستلزمة لسائر صفات الكمال الذاتية من العلم والقدرة والإرادة والسمع والبصـر والعزة والكبرياء والعظمة ونحوها​ 
وكما قلت لك الصفة لاتنفك عن الموصوف (الذات)


----------



## ياسر الجندى (9 أبريل 2020)

تعالى بس عشان نختصر وننجز حتى لايمل القارئ

المثال اللطيف الذى ضربته للإيضاح​
*ابن يسى إنسان كامل
أبو سليمان إنسان كامل
جد رحبعام إنسان كامل*

دول "داود" واحد ولا تلاته داود؟


هل هؤلاء الثلاثة واحد فى الجوهر أم الأقنوم ؟​


----------



## My Rock (9 أبريل 2020)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> طيب حتى لانبعد عن موضوعنا الأساسى (الثالوث عقلا)
> 
> فضلا لاأمرا
> 
> ...



قربتك بمثال من العلامة C.S. Lewis
بس شكلك ما انتبهت


----------



## ياسر الجندى (9 أبريل 2020)

[[QUOTE]QUOTE=My Rock;3808115]

قربتك بمثال من العلامة C.S. Lewis
بس شكلك ما انتبهت [/QUOTE][/QUOTE]​ 
معذرة أستاذ ماى روك

سأعاود قراءته بتركيز​


----------



## خادم البتول (9 أبريل 2020)

شفت بقا يا ياسر ليه الوقت والجهد بيضيع بدون معنى؟ مين بقا دلوقتي اللي بيجيب إسلاميات بدون داعي وبيدخلنا في قصص فرعية؟ يعني عايز "تحرر المصطلحات": طب ما تحرر بدون آيات وأحاديث وأدلة شرعية. احنا مالنا هنا ومال أدلتك الشرعية؟!

وبعدين حررت المصطلحات: فين بقا *إجابتك *بعد كل التحرير الجميل ده على السؤال اللي بقالنا يومين فيه؟؟؟ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






ثانيا: هو أنا يا عمنا مش عارف إنها "*صفة*" وإن "الصفة بسلامتها لا تنفك عن الموصوف"؟!! إنت صدمتني يا ياسر: معقول دي وجهة نظرك فيّا؟  يعني بذمتك ودينك يا شيخ ده كلام ده؟! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




يا أستاذنا احنا بحثنا وشغلنا كله هنا ـ *كلــــه *ـ هو الصفات الإلهية!! مش احنا قلنا الأقانيم *صفات*؟ مش احنا كل ده عايزين نفهم ازاي "صفة" أصبحت "إله" وازاي "تلاته" وبنقول "واحد"؟ جاي بعد كل ده تقوللي "الحياة صفة ذاتية لله عز وجل ثابتة بالكتاب والسنة"!!!!!! 

***

ما علينا.. في الرسالة اللي سألتك فيها سؤالي أول مرة كتبت: 

* أعتقد أنني وجدت طريقا مختصرا قد يوفر على كلينا الكثير من الوقت والجهد. (أعتقد والله أعلم)! *

يعني دي كانت أصلا فكرة *توفر علينا *وقت وجهد كبير وليس العكس! تخيلت إنها ممكن تبقا رسايل بيني وبينك ردود مختصرة سريعة طلقات "بنج بونج" والموضوع كله ينتهي في *ساعتين *أو حتى أقل! بالتالي أنا مش فاهم ليه كل ده؟! أعتقد انت عندك *رغبة *في الفهم وفي نفس الوقت *خوف* من الفهم وبالتالي فيه *مقاومة *وربما حتى فيه *شك *حول نوايا الأخر وفيه *توتر *لوجود جمهور أو يمكن كمان أصدقاء بعينهم متابعين ده غير *الحذر *من الوقوع في أي خطأ بالذات إسلاميا غير *المراجعات *الخارجية غير أكيد *الاستعانة بصديق *إلخ إلخ إلخ! (شامم أنا بالمناسبة ريحة عبود هنا بقالي كام يوم  السلام أمانة).. عموما ده مجرد اعتقاد بس أو حتى ظن.. وده حتى متوقع.. بدرجة أو بأخرى.. لكن هي دي الأسباب اللي خلت الساعتين يبقوا *يومين *وبدل ما نرتاح بالعكس تعبتنا وحتى تعبت نفسك أوي في كل الإسلاميات دي اللي جمعتها وهكذا فكرة "البنج بونج" كلها لم تتحقق للأسف!


*وبنــاء عليــــه**:*

نكتفي بهذا القدر وأعود غدا بمشيئة الرب بالإجابة بنفسي على السؤال وما هي احتمالاته، ثم بشرح مختصر لـ"*مشكلة الصفات*" الإلهية اللي احنا بنتعامل هنا معاها أصلا، ثم بعرض الحل اللي قدمه الثالوث. بكده نكون جاوبنا سؤالك ونختصر وقت كتير. وطبعا ـ من قبل ومن وبعد ـ أنا يا أستاذنا الحبيب لا بحاول أقنعك بأي شيء ولا أوقعك بأي سؤال ولا دي مناظرة ولا حتى تبشير ولا عندي من وراء حديثنا أي هدف "شخصي" *مطلقا*، ولا حتى أدبيا! أنا حتى لا أكتب هنا أصلا، ولا في أي مكان تاني! اقتناعك وتصديقك وإيمانك: *ده مش شغلي أساسا ده شغل ربنا. *بالتالي أنا وكلنا هنا باختصار شديد ـ وبكل محبة وتواضع ـ هدفنا ببساطة هو بس نساعدك. بنجاوب فقط سؤالك. السؤال اللي "إنت" جيت طرحته مش "احنا" اللي قلنا تعالى نفهّمك. 

بالتالي ارتاح وإهدا يا أخي تماما انت في وسط اخوة وأصدقاء.. قلوبهم بَرَاح أوي.. بل أكتر ناس ممكن تلاقي معاهم محبة بدون مقابل. ريّح دفاعاتك شوية وفك أي مقاومة *وافتح قلبك وعقلك *عشان تفهم اللي بكنتبه. بتقوللي "*حتى لا يمل القارئ*"*؟* انت مالك ومال القارئ؟ احنا بنعمل "عرض" هنا؟ أبو القارئ على أبو حتى الكاتب نفسه! مفيش أي حد من كل دول ح يكون معاك لما ينطفي النور بعد شوية وتدخل فرشتك تنام ـ أو بعد شوية لما تدخل قبرك! دي لحظتك *انت *أولا! وهي لحظة لن تتكرر أبدا! وربنا في كل لحظة بيكلمك، *في كل لحظة *بدون استثناء، بالتالي انسى القارئ وانسى الكاتب وانسى السيناريو والديكور والإضاءة والمسرحية كلها وركز بس جواك عشان تفهم ربنا ـ *في اللحظة دي *ـ *دي *ـ بيعمل إيه وبيقولك إيه! 


تحياتي وتمنياتي بليلة سعيدة عاطرة لك و"للقارئ"  وكل الأحباء وحتى نلتقي. 

​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (10 أبريل 2020)

أستاذ خادم البتول

منتظر رد حضرتك ،بس رجاء أن يكون مختصرا مركزا

على نقطة البحث (السؤال)

لأنه كما يقال (كثرة الكلام ينسى بعضه بعضا) 
​


----------



## خادم البتول (10 أبريل 2020)

أستاذ ياسر الجندي

ماذا عن:

 "رسائلي بداية من هذه اللحظة ليست لأجلك"

مختصرة ومركزة بما يكفي؟! 

سلام ونعمة

​


----------



## خادم البتول (10 أبريل 2020)

سلام المسيح. نصلي أن يفتح الرب قلوبنا وعقولنا: 

رسالة طويلة فلندخل في الموضوع مباشرة. أولا *السؤال*: سؤالنا لم يكن بالطبع ينطوي على أي فخاخ أو حتى مفاجآت. (إنما الخوف طبعا يعمل أكتر من كده)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


** هل روح الله موجود بوجوده الشخصي، أزلي أبدي بذاته؟*
* * هل روح الله موجود بوجود الله، أزلي أبدي لقيامه بذات الله؟*
* * أم أن روح الله غير موجود أساسا؟*​العقل والمنطق يقودنا بالطبع إلى الاختيار الثاني. حتى لو اختار السائل البديل الأول أو الثالث فتفنيد ذلك يسير. هذه هي الخطوة الأولى.  

*الثانية *
نضع صياغة جديدة لنفس المعنى بالضبط: 

مثلا: روح الله يشارك الله نفس الوجود. 
أو يمكن بصياغة أخرى: وجود الله هو نفسه وجود روح الله. 
أو يمكن بصياغة ثالثة: الله وروح الله: لهذين في الحقيقة وجود واحد لا وجودان اثنان. 

لنفترض الصياغة الثانية هنا مثلا: *وجود الله هو نفسه وجود روح الله.*

سنضع هذه بين قوسين. 

*الثالثة*
نسأل بعد ذلك عن الفرق بين المقصود بـ"*الذات*" وبـ"*الوجود*". الذات في الحقيقة هي وجود الذات. وهذه يمكن الوصول إليها مهما عارض السائل، لأن أحدا لم يختلف عليها تقريبا، فيما نعلم، ولا حتى ابن تيمية. 

(قد تقوم الذات ـ أي ذات ـ بدون صفة كالقدرة مثلا أو السمع أو البصر. ولكن لا يمكن أن تقوم الذات بدون صفة الوجود. لأن هذا معناه أن توجد الذات بدون صفة الوجود، وهو قول فساده لا يحتاج إلى بيان).  

(أيضا يقول ابن تيمية "شيخ الإسلام" في نفس هذا المعنى تقريبا: "... فالقول في صفاته التي هي داخلة في مسمي نفسه هو القول في نفسه‏.‏ فإذا قيل‏:‏ صفاته ذاتية، وقيل‏:‏ إنه محتاج إليها، كان بمنزلة قول القائل‏:‏ إنه محتاج إلى نفسه، فإن صفاته الذاتية هي ما لا تكون النفس بدونها‏‏").

*الرابعة *
أما وقد اتفقنا أن "الذات" هي "وجود" الذات، نعود بالتالي إلى ما وضعناه بين القوسين في الخطوة الثانية (أيا ما كانت الصياغة التي اخترناها) ونستبدل كلمة "الوجود" هناك بكلمة "الذات". 

وعليه بدلا من: 

وجود الله هو نفسه وجود روح الله

نصل إلى:

*ذات الله هي نفسها ذات روح الله*

ولكن إذا كانت ذات الروح  هي الذات الإلهية، أصبح للروح تلقائيا كل صفات الذات الإلهية، فيصبح الروح بالتالي إلها، وما زالت الذات الإلهية واحدة!

فهذا هو قول النصارى ـ أعزكم الله! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




***

هكذا كنت أفكر وكنت أعتقد ـ واهما ـ أننا سننتهي من الأمر في ساعة واحدة! والآن تتضح كم كانت دهشتي ـ ناهيك عن حسرتي ـ عندما رأيت السائل يتجاهل السؤال كليا أول مرة، ثم في الثانية يأتيني بذلك الدرس الشرعي عن معنى "روح الله" وكيف أنه "مخلوق" وكيف أنه "جبريل"...!!! قتلني الرجل، قتلني!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




بالطبع كنت أنوي أن ننطلق بعد ذلك لشرح الأمر كله بهدوء وتفصيل، كي نوضح كيف وصلنا لهذه الخلاصة! ليس في الأمر أية خدعة بالتأكيد. كل ما نحتاج هو فقط إلقاء بعض الضوء أولا على مشكلة الصفات الإلهية، خاصة كما ظهرت في اللاهوت الإسلامي (كمثال فقط للتوضيح). ونبدأ لذلك رسالة جديدة: 

....................


​


----------



## خادم البتول (10 أبريل 2020)

* 
تفرد الصفات الإلهية*

للصفات الإلهية وضع فريد: على عكس الصفات البشرية، الصفات الإلهية *أزلية*، لأن الموصوف أزلي. هي أيضا صفات *ثابتة *لا تتغير، لأن الله لا يتغير، وصفاته بالتالي ليست *عارضة *كصفات البشر أو سائر الخليقة. هكذا تكتسب صفة الله أزلية الله وأبديته وثبوته. وعندما يقول القرآن مثلا "الرزاق ذو *القوة *المتين": يظهر بوضوح أن "*القوة*" *غير* "*الله*". وهي قوة أزلية أبدية مطلقة، كما أن الله أيضا أزلي أبدي مطلقة. ينتج عن ذلك بالتالي ما يسمى "تعدد القدماء"، أي أن هناك أكثر من "قديم" أو *أزلي*!

من ناحية أخرى: الصفة لا ذات لها تقوم بها مستقلة عن موصوفها. "الصفة لا تنفك عن موصوفها" كما ذكر السائل. وعليه فالصفة ليست "أزلية أبدية مطلقة" وإنما هي "صفة الأزليّ الأبديّ المطلق". بذلك لا يتعدد القديم وليس سوى الإله الواحد أزليا.

هكذا يجتمع في الصفات الإلهية النقيضان: روح الله، على سبيل المثال، *أزلي وغير أزلي *في آنٍ معا! 

*أزلي *لأنه لا ابتداء له ولا يسبقه العدم.
*وغير أزلي *لأنه لا يقوم بذاته مستقلا عن موصوفه.

واجتماع النقيضين بالطبع محال. ولكن هذا هو الوضع الفريد الذي تتميز به صفات الله تحديدا وليس لذلك نظير قط في صفات أي موجود آخر!

كان هذا بالتالي هو السؤال الأول والأكبر أمام اللاهوت الإسلامي والمحنة التي عصفت بعلوم الكلام والفلسفة على مدار ثلاثة قرون تقريبا، ما بين *نفي للصفات *تنزيها للواحد ("*الصفات عين الذات*" على قول المعتزلة والشيعة وغيرهم)، وإثبات للصفات التزاما بنص القرآن ("*الصفات غير الذات*" على قول أهل الحديث وغيرهم)، وحتى الرفض أحيانا للبديلين معا، رغم أن العقل لا يعرف سواهما، ولذا تميز هذا الصنف الثالث بغموضه الشديد وإلغازه واستعصائه (كما أشرنا سابقا إلى قول الماتريديين مثلا: "*صفات الله لا هي ولا هو ولا غيره*")! 

والآن وقد أدركنا الطبيعة الفريدة للصفات الإلهية يمكن أن ننتقل إلى الثالوث ونرى حقا روعة اللاهوت المسيحي: 


*************

*الثـالوث القـدوس*

بدلا من نفي الصفات الإلهية  أو بالعكس إثباتها: نحن نحدد أولا صفات الله *الذاتية *التي لا تقوم الذات إلا بها، كصفة "الوجود" مثلا. ولأن هذه الصفات لا تقوم بالذات بل بالعكس: الذات هي التي تقوم بها: تصير هذه من ثم أقانيم للذات لا صفات. وهكذا لا يبقى أمامنا سوى 3 حركات موسيقية بسيطة جميلة!  (خذ فضلا حركة حركة ولا تنتقل لحركة جديدة إلا وقد فهمت جيدا ما قبلها): *1- *حيث أن الأقنوم هو الذي تقوم به الذات، والذات الإلهية بسيطة غير مركبة، فهذه الأقانيم *تتصل *كلها معا في *وحدة *واحدة (الوحدة التي هي بالتالي الذات نفسها).

*2- *في هذه الوحدة لا "*تندمج*" الأقانيم بل "*تتصل*" معا. اتصال الأقانيم من ثم في هذه الوحدة ـ التي هي الذات ـ لا يستلزم بالضرورة أن يفقد أي أقنوم *تميّزه *الخاص. يبقى كل أقنوم بالتالي متمايزا عن غيره. 

*3- *نظرا لهذا الاتصال وهذه الوحدة بين الأقانيم، *تشيع *جميع صفات الذات في هذه الوحدة وتصير صفات الذات بالتالي أيضا صفات كل أقنوم على حدة. وحيث تصير لكل أقنوم جميع صفات الذات الإلهية،* كل أقنوم هو بالتالي إله كامل، وما تزال الذات الإلهية واحدة*! 

***
​*  وبعبــارة أخــرى:*

*الصفة *الأقنوم *قوة الله الناطقة *مثلا: هذه القوة هي قوة كلمته وبهاء حكمته ونور قدرته سبحانه. "*صفة*" لا تنفك عن موصوفها. صفة لله التي لا تقوم بذاتها وإنما *بموصوفها*، إذ *لا ذات لها*. وبهذا المعنى فالصفة ليس لها هي نفسها أية صفات، ولا حتى الأزلية (كما شرحنا سابقا).

غير أن هذه القوة من ناحية أخرى ـ نقول ـ لها بالعكس كل صفات الله في الحقيقة، ليس فقط أزليته. لماذا؟ لانها ببساطة تتصل بذاته اتصالا "*جوهريا*"، *تتــولد* أزليا منه سبحانه، من *كينونته *نفسها. لا نقول إن لها ذاتا في نفسها تقوم بها، بالأحرى نقول إن ذاتها هي نفسها الذات الإلهية. بل هذه القوة هي نفسها *ما تقوم الذات الإلهية به*! هي نفسها وجه الذات الإلهية الناطق وبهاء جوهرها  الأزلي ونور حكمتها الفائقة! 

والأمر نفسه مع روحه الأعظم المُحيي القدوس سبحانه!

فهذا من ثم إله كامل، وذاك إله كامل. لكليهما *كل صفات الله* دون نقصان. *وحيث أن الذات واحدة، فالإله ما يزال واحدا!* لو كان للصفة نفسها ذات تقوم بها لتعددت فورا الألهة. لكننا بالحري نقول إن هذه الصفات تحديدا هي ما تقوم الذات الإلهية نفسها به، وليس العكس! *الصفة هنا لا تلحق أو تضاف أو ترتبط أو تقوم بذات الله الواحد فتكتسب منها أزليتها. لا، بل الصفة هي ذات الإله الواحد عينها! *

***

الثالوث من ثم هو الإجابة التي كان يبحث عنها اللاهوت الإسلامي، لولا أن القرآن بالطبع حال بينه وبين ذلك. وفقط ليتأكد فهمنا نقارن في فقرة واحدة سريعة مع كلا الفريقين الرئيسيين في علم الكلام:في الثالوث أفضل ما عند الفريق الأول وهو "*إثبات الصفات*" لا نفيها (لأن الأقانيم هي هذه *الصفات الإلهية*) دون أن نقع في "تعدد القدماء" الذي وقعوا فيه، على الأقل كما يرى خصومهم (لأن *الذات *الإلهية في الثالوث *ما تزال واحدة*).

وفي الثالوث من ناحية أخرى لدينا أيضا أفضل ما عند الفريق الثاني فريق المعتزلة وهو *التوحيد والتنزيه المطلق *(لأن الصفات أو الأقانيم *هي هي الذات الواحدة *حقا كما قالوا تماما) دون أن نقع في "نفي الصفات" الذي وقعوا فيه (لأن الأقانيم كما ذكرنا هي الصفات أيضا، أي *هي الذات وظلت أيضا الصفات وهذا تحديدا ما فات على المعتزلة*)!​***

أخيرا، ما يجدر التأكيد عليه في النهاية هو أن الثالوث ليس قول المسيحيين أو فكر آبائهم أو كنيستهم، بل إنه إعلان إلهي، إعلان الله ذاته، كما أعلنه "الابن" ذاته، السيد المسيح الكلمة القدوس ذاته!

(اللهم إلا إذا اخترنا أن نطيح بالوعي والتطور والحكمة والحضارة والفلسفة والمنطق وكل تراث الإنسانية الروحي الباهر، من أفلوطين إلى يوحنا الصليب أو الشيخ الروحاني أو النيصي "أبي الأباء"، وأن نعود بدلا من كل ذلك للمفهوم ليس البسيط ولكن "البدائي" للإله، الذي كان غاية المنى في العصر البرونزي مثلا)!

***

أعود بمشيئة الرب خلال أيام مع رسالة أخرى أخيرة تتم بها الفائدة ويتأكد الفهم، وفيها سوف نتناول ما يلي:* - شرح آخر مختصر للثالوث حسب علم المنطق.*
 (نموذج "الجواهر والأعراض" بدلا من نموذج "الذات والصفات")
* - ما المقصود بالكلمة؟ ما الفرق بين الكلمة والكلام؟*
* - ما هي صفات الله ولماذا ليست كل الصفات أقانيم؟*​بالإضافة طبعا لما قد يرد من أفكار أو أسئلة أخرى، حسب مشيئته سبحانه. 

تحياتي ومحبتي. 

***

​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (10 أبريل 2020)

جهد مبذول صديقى خادم البتول تشكر عليه

منتظرك ..​


----------



## خادم البتول (10 أبريل 2020)

تعبك راحة يا أستاذ ياسر. 
هذا جزء محذوف من رسالتي، بسيط وبالتالي لا مانع من إضافته. مَن يدري: كلمة واحدة بسيطة عارضة يقولها الإنسان أحيانا دون اهتمام قد تؤدي إلى الاستنارة والفهم الكامل للغز كان عصيّا غامضا!

***

نعود أخيرا إلى الرسالة الأولى تماما هنا حيث يقول السائل:  
*
الآب إله 
الابن إله 
الروح إله*

حقا.. ولكن هناك فرق دقيق بين أن نقول (وأن نفكر) على هذا النحو، وبين قولنا نحن. تأمل جيدا في المقابل: 

*الله بصفة الآب إله
الله بصفة الابن إله
الله بصفة الروح إله*

أي أنه *الله هو نفسه الله *يا سادتنا لم يزل، الواحد الذي لا شريك له! 

لهذا ضربنا المثل وفات على النبهاء:  

*ابن يسى إنسان
أبو سليمان إنسان
جد رحبعام إنسان*

السؤال في المقابل:
هل هؤلاء الثلاثة واحد فى الجوهر أم الأقنوم؟

*أين هؤلاء الثلاثة أصلا؟ *





السؤال واضح كالشمس: 
*
دول داود واحد وللا تلاتة داود؟ *

بالقطع داود واحد (وهذا هو الجوهر ـ الذات ـ الطبيعة ـ إلخ)
بثلاث صفات ـ أقانيم (ابن يسى وأبو سليمان وجد رحبعام)

* لا تنظر إلى (1) يسـى و(2) سليمان و(3) رحبعام وتقول ثلاثة!

بالأحرى انظر إلى (1) ابـن يسى و(2) أبـو سليمان و(3) جــد رحبعام!*

*تلاته دول أم واحد؟ *


الأب ـ الابن ـ الروح: 
ليست "*أســـــماء*" علم
لآلهة مثل شيفا أو أوزير أو عشتار
هذه بالأحرى "*صفــــات*" و"*علاقــــات*"!

"صفات" الإله الواحد لا شريك له
و"العلاقة" بين هذه الصفات!

لذلك: 

*الله بصفة الآب إله
الله بصفة الابن إله
الله بصفة الروح إله*

***

 أعود بمشيئة الرب بعد يومين أو ثلاثة، وبكل حال ليستمر فضلا سؤالك ونقاشك، إذا أردت، فمعك بقية الأحباء وكلهم جميعا أساتذتنا ومرشدونا وشيوخنا تيجان رؤوسنا، النعمة مع الجميع. 

​


----------



## geegoo (11 أبريل 2020)

لو تسمح لي اخ ياسر
عاوز اقولك كام حاجة
عمرهم ماهيبقوا علي مستوي استاذي خادم البتول في النضج والفهم بس حاول تحسهم 
1- ربنا موجود
يعني ربنا كائن حقيقي موجود في كل مكان مالئ كل مكان ولا يحده مكان 
يعني هو اقرب ليك من كل كائن اخر في حياتك 
و احسن طريقة لمعرفة اي كائن هي بالتأكيد في التعامل مباشرة معه 
2- ربنا عرفوه بالعقل 
ممكن نحط ده عنوان بديل لسؤالك بس للاسف هي مقولة خاطئة تماما تماما 
العالم مليان عقليات اقوي واذكي مني ومنك بمراحل 
و منها عقليات لسه ملحدة او مؤمنة بصنم او فكرة بعيدة عن ربنا
بتشوف الناس بتقول علي اليابان كوكب لوحده
ومع ذلك اغلبية اليابانيين ماعرفوش ربنا بعقولهم الجبارة دي
3- هل مطلوب اذا أن نلغي عقولنا لكي نتواصل مع الله او نصل لمعرفته ؟
السؤال كده شكله منفر اوي خصوصا في موضوع زي موضوعك
بس الاجابة ايوه
مش بطريقة لا تجادل ولا تناقش يا اخ ياسر 
بس بطريق تاني خالص هتلاقيه متناسب مع اول نقطتين 
وهو انك هتفتح قلبك لربنا 
انت محتاج تحس بهذا الكائن الحقيقي 
لانك مهما كانت قدرتك العقلية و معارفك 
فهي اكيد صفر علي الشمال قدام ربنا 
لكن قلبك و احساسك بربنا هما الطريق لانهم مش بيتقاسوا ولا بيتفهموا
بيتحسوا
زي بالظبط ما يكون طفل صغير مع ابوه اللي بيحبه جدا جدا جدا 
هو مش عارف يستوعب مئات الافكار عن ابوه 
هو باباه جابه ازاي و بيحبه ليه وبينزل يروح فين ويرجع تاني ........
بس مجرد مابيدخل البيت فورا الطفل ده بيحس بالسعادة والامان والحب بتاع باباه
من غير مايفهم حاجات كتير ولا يسأل حتي عنها 
طيب اذا كنا كده مع اب حنين من البشر
فما بالك بخالق البشر
اللي عنده كل الحب والحنان ليك بلا حدود 
شوف ربنا بيقولك ايه في الكتاب المقدس
" يا ابني اعطني قلبك " 
بس 
والباقي بتاعه هو و عليه هو 
اتمني لك كل خير وربنا قادر ان يسمعك صوته اذا أردت و طلبت


----------



## ياسر الجندى (11 أبريل 2020)

أستاذ جيجو المحترم

أشكرك شكرا جزيلا على نصائحك المخلصة

عموما

أنا منتظر الأستاذ خادم  البتول -كما وعد - لتكملة الموضوع​


----------



## خادم البتول (15 أبريل 2020)

سلام ونعمة وكل عام والأحباء جميعا بكل خير:

ما زلنا في أنوار الثالوث القدوس!  كنت قد نويت الكتابة عن "الكلمة" و"الصفات" ولكن شاء الرب أن نرجئ  هذا وأن نعرض بدلا منه اليوم نموذجا ثالثا إضافيا قد يساعد أيضا في إزالة اللبس وشرح التوحيد المسيحي. نتناول من ثم في هذه الرسالة أولا نموذج الجواهر والأعراض كما وعدنا، ثم نموذج الأقانيم الشخوص، وهو تشبيه بالأحرى لا نموذج، ثم أخيرا نختم بأشهر أنواع الثالوث مع إشارة للأخطاء الكامنة في كل منها. 


 * الجواهر والأعراض*

هذا النموذج هو الأقرب بالطبع للغة المسيحية وثقافتها. وهو نموذج بسيط (ما لم ندخل في متاهة المصطلحات المنطقية والفلسفية): 

نقول في البداية كقاعدة: *كل ما هو موجود يكون إما جوهرا أو عَرَضا:*

*الجوهـر *هو كل ما يقوم بذاته مستغنيا عن غيره لقيامه.  وليس العكس. (والجواهر تسمى أيضا الأعيان أحيانا: يقال "الأعيان والأعراض"). 

*العَرَض *هو ما يقوم بغيره لا يقوم إلا به، وهو يقبل التغيير والتبديل والتلاشي، كالألوان والطعوم والروائح والحركة والسكون إلخ. 

(وأخيرا: الجوهر نوعان عام وخاص. يعنينا هنا فقط النوع الخاص، وأحيانا يقال الوحيد، أي جوهر ذو صفة واحدة).

***

الآن: صفات الإنسان وسائر أحواله وكل ما يتعلق به أعراض متغيرة زائلة. ولكن ماذا عن *حكمة الله *أو عن *حياته *: هل هي أعراض أيضا؟ بالعكس تماما، فحكمته سبحانه ثابتة مطلقة وحياته أزلية دائمة. وبوجه عام لا تقترن أية أعراض أبدا بالله. (كقاعدة: "كل ما تجري عليه الحوادث فهو حادث"). 

فإذا لم تكن حكمة الله عَرَضا متغيرا رائلا فهي إذاً *جوهر*! فهذا هو التفرد الإلهي هنا أيضا، قريبا مما رأينا مع الصفات! أخيرا نضيف أن هذا الجوهر من النوع الذي أشرنا إليه: جوهر خاص وحيد الصفة، وهذا الجوهر الخاص ليس  في الحقيقة سوى *الأقنوم*! 


صفات الله الذاتية بالتالي، على عكس صفات سائر الخلق، *جواهر لا أعراض*، أقانيم تتمايز بأعيانها كلٌ عن الآخر بصفة خاصة مميِّزة!

من ناحية أخرى ـ *وهذا هو الحد بين التوحيد والشرك *ـ جوهر كل من هذه الأقانيم ـ ونقول أحيانا "*طبيعته*" ـ جوهر واحد لا يختلف فيه أي أقنوم عن الآخر، وهو *الجوهر الإلهي* الواحد! الطبيعة الإلهية الواحدة! نفس الذات الإلهية الواحدة: لا نقول كاملة بتمامها في كل أقنوم فحسب، بل إن هذه الأقانيم بالأحرى ـ صفاته الذاتية سبحانه ـ هي ما تقوم الذات الإلهية نفسها به!

هكذا أصبحت الأقانيم الإلهية *متفقة ومتمايزة ومختلفة*!  *متفقـــــة*: لاتفاقها في الجوهر والطبيعة. 
 *متمايــزة*: لقيام كل واحد منها بصفته المميِّزة.
 *مختلفـــة*: لاختلاف هذه الصفة فيما بينهم.​***

*اعتراض*: ما دام بينهم اختلاف ولو في صفة واحدة إذاً اختلفت طبائعهم، لأن الطبيعة ليست سوى مجموع الصفات، فهذه من ثم طبائع ثلاث لا طبيعة واحدة!  

 * هكذا يبدو، لكن الصفة المخالفة هنا لا تغيّر قط في الطبيعة الواحدة. لماذا؟ لأنها "*صفة إضافة*" *أقنوم إلى أقنوم*، تعبير عن "*العلاقة*" بين الأقانيم، من ثم لا ينتج عنها أي تغيير أو تأثير في الطبيعة ذاتها!

اعتراض: كيف عرفتم أن طبيعة كل أقنوم هي نفس الطبيعة الإلهية الواحدة؟ كيف أثبتم ذلك؟ لماذا لا يكونون على ثلاثة طبائع وبالتالي نكون أمام ثلاثة ألهة؟ 

 * لأن كل أقنوم بذاته إما أن يكون حكيما حيّا، أو غير حكيم غير حيّ. *الافتراض الأول باطل*: لأن الأقنوم الإلهي لو كان بطبيعته حكيما حيا لكانت حكمته هذه وحياته أقانيم بدورها أيضا، وهكذا ينشأ "تسلسل لا متناه"، وهذا محال. *الافتراض الثاني أيضا باطل*، بل متناقض فوق التصور: إذا قلنا إن الروح الإلهي مثلا ـ واهب الحياة لكل الوجود ـ هو نفسه غير حي، كان ذلك أشبه بقولنا إن الشمس التي تضيء العالم هي نفسها مظلمة! وعليه فالاحتمالان كلاهما باطل ولا يبقى سوى أن طبيعة كل أقنوم هي *الطبيعة الإلهية الواحدة *نفسها. 

***

أخيرا وكما فعلنا في نموذج "الذات والصفات" يمكن أن نستمع الآن مرة أخرى إلى *كونشرتو الثالوث *ـ إذا جاز التعبير ـ كونشرتو من ثلاث حركات موسيقية  (ومرة أخرى خذ فضلا حركة حركة ولا تنتقل لحركة جديدة إلا وقد فهمت جيدا ما قبلها): *1*- الأقانيم ـ صفات الله الذاتية ـ ليست أعراضا كصفات الإنسان وسائر المخلوقات وإنما *جواهر*، تقوم بالتالي *كأقانيم *يتمايز كلٌ منها بصفته الخاصة. 
 
*2*- جوهر كل أقنوم هو *الجوهر الإلهي *نفسه، الطبيعة الإلهية ذاتها: أولا لاستحالة أن تكون له أية طبيعة أخرى، وثانيا لأن هذه الجواهر هي ابتداء صفات القدوس *الذاتية *التي تقوم بها الذات الإلهية نفسها.
 
*3*- أخيرا: *عبر *نفس هذه الصفة التي تميّزهم وتفصل بينهم: *تتصل *الأقانيم بالعكس معا! هكذا تتم الدائرة وتتحقق الوحدة الكاملة، بسيطة غير مركبة، وهكذا رغم *تمايز *الأقانيم الإلهية الثلاثة يبقى *الجوهر الإلهي واحدا والذات الإلهية واحدة*! 
 
 
​***

 *الأقانيم ـ الشخوص*

أما النموذج أو بالأحرى التشبيه الأخير معنا فهو يعرض الأقانيم *كشخوص*، أو أشخاص، كما نقول عن أشخاص البشر، مع الفارق طبعا. قصة الشخوص هذه طويلة ولكن حتى لا نطيل نشير فقط إلى رسالة شهيرة أرسلها باسيليوس الكبير، قديسنا العظيم، إلى أخيه اللاهوتي الفذ القديس غريغوريوس النيصي. التشبيه الذي استخدمه باسيليوس في هذه الرسالة هو موضوعنا في هذا الجزء. باختصار التقط باسيليوس العلاقة بين "*الطبيعة*" من ناحية، و"*الشخص*" أي "الأقنوم" الذي يقوم بهذه الطبيعة من ناحية أخرى: 


* بطرس وبولس ويعقوب: *

 1- أشخاص (أقانيم) بشرية ثلاثة *يتميز كل منهم *عن الأخر. 

2- رغم ذلك فـ"الطبيعة" البشرية كاملة بتمامها في كل منهم: *كل واحد من هؤلاء إنسان*!

3- أكثر من ذلك: الطبيعة البشرية نفسها لا وجود لها في الحقيقة *إلا بهؤلاء الأشخاص ـ الأقانيم*! الأقانيم هي ما "يقوم" بالطبيعة، هي ما يحققها فعليا في الوجود ويعبر عنها. 

فهذه حقا هي خصائص الثالوث: أقانيم ثلاثة *متمايزون *ـ كل منهم *إله كامل *ـ يقومون هم أنفسهم *بالطبيعة الإلهية *ويعبرون عن ذات الأله الواحد.


اعتراض: بطرس إنسان وبولس إنسان ويعقوب إنسان، فهؤلاء نقول عنهم أناس شتى. بالمثل: إذا كان كل أقنوم إلها فلماذا تنكرون أنهم آلهة شتى، أو آلهة ثلاثة؟ 

 * بطرس إنسان لأنه من *جنس *الإنسان، وكذلك بولس ويعقوب، فاسم الإنسان لهم جميعا لأنه *اسم الجوهر*، لذلك تشترك فيه جميع الأقانيم البشرية. الصواب بالتالي هو أن يُقال ثلاثة *أشخاص*، أو أشخاص شتى، لا أناس شتى. ولكن لأن الأقانيم البشرية ينفصل كل منهم عن الآخر مكانا وزمانا، كما يختلفون فيما بينهم خلقا وطباعا وقولا وفعلا وقوة وإرادة إلخ، فقد جرى العرف على جمع "الإنسان" اسم الجوهر هكذا نفسه ولا حرج. نقول أناسا، كما نقول أشخاصا! 

أما الأقانيم الإلهية *فأزلية أبدية لا خلاف بينها البتة ولا تتباين أفعالها أو تتقلب أحوالها فيما بينها*. لذلك *فالألوهة اسم الجوهر لهم جميعا*، كل منهم إله كامل،  لكننا عند الجمع لا ننسى أنه *إله واحد*، كما أنه في الحقيقة إنسان واحد! نقول من ثم ثلاثة أقانيم لا ثلاثة آلهة. 

   ***

​


----------



## خادم البتول (15 أبريل 2020)

*أنواع الثالوث*

أخيرا نختم بمراجعة سريعة لأشهر أنواع الثالوث التي رأيناها ونشرح باختصار أين يكمن الخطأ في كل منها، مع وضع المعادل أو التشبيه  الإنساني أيضا لكل ثالوث كي يتأكد فهم المقصود:  


* ثـــالوث القــــرأن
*​ 



​
*التعـــريف*

ثلاثة أقانيم، أو ألهة، لا نعرف عنها شيئا ولا نعرف ما علاقة المسيحية بها ولا نعرف من أين أتى بها القرآن! الدراسات تشير إلى بعض الهرطقات التي ربما كانت منتشرة في بادية العرب. بكل حال نحن نتفق مع القرآن ـ إذا كان الله ثالث ثلاثة ـ على أن هذا شرك لا توحيد.

* الأخطـــاء*

1- لم يشرح لنا القرآن الكريم، ولا السنة المطهرة، ولا السلف الصالح، ما هو بالضبط دين هؤلاء "*النصارى*" الذين كان الكتاب يكفّرهم كل حين! هل كان "النصارى" يعبدون ثلاثة آلهة مثلا ـ هكذا صراحة ـ أم أقانيم أم ماذا! 

2- كذلك نظرا للغموض وحتى التناقض أحيانا لا يمكن أبدا شرح هذا الثالوث والكشف عن أوجه الخطأ فيه! هذه "*الأم الإلهة*" مثلا في القرآن: هل هي السيدة العذراء، أم المقصود هو "الروح القدس" كما زعمت إحدى الهرطقات المبكرة، أم هي الروح "جبريل" كما زعمت أخرى أم ماذا؟

3- ختاما لا نملك ـ من ظاهر النصوص ـ إلا القول بأن هذا بالفعل تعدد للإلهة وأنه شرك صريح.

*المعادل بشريا*

خذ أي ثلاثة أشخاص هكذا اعتباطا دون أي توضيح أو شرح ثم قل هذا هو مثال "الإله الواحد" الذي يعبده الكفار النصارى! ثالوث القرآن لا يحتاج في الحقيقة أي مزيد ولكن مثلا:




​ 

***********************​ 
* الثـــالوث الشـــعبي*




​ 
* التعـــريف*

ثلاثة أقانيم متطابقين يتميز أولهم "الآب" بصفة الكينونة والثاني بصفة العقل والثالث بصفة الحياة! هذا هو الثالوث الشائع بين معظم الأحباء الذين تركوا مؤقتا ثالوث القرآن وراحوا يبحثون جديا في الأمر. هذا الثالوث هو ما يخرجون به عادة بعد البحث والقراءة!

*الأخطـــاء*

1- هذا الثالوث في الحقيقة *أسوأ *من سابقه! أولا ما زال لدينا *تعدد *في الآلهة وما زالوا ثلاثة أقانيم *ينفصل *أحدهم عن الآخر! 

2- الأدهى من ذلك: صفات *الكينونة والعقل والحياة *صارت *الصفة المميِّزة *لكل منهم على التوالي بينما هذه كلها معا هي *خواص الجوهر أو الطبيعة الإلهية*! هذا أسوأ بالتالي حتى من تعدد الألهة، لأن الطبيعة الإلهية هنا "انقسمت" هي نفسها بين الأقانيم!

هذا بالضبط مثل قولنا إن "*الإنسان حيوان ناطق*" (الطبيعة الإنسانية)، وأن هذه الطبيعة بالتالي تقوم بشخصين (أقنومين) اثنين: *أحدهما حيوان والثاني ناطق*!!

هذا الفهم من ثم *يدمر *الثالوث المسيحي، كما أنه بالطبع لا يفسر أبدا كيف أن الإله واحد! هذا هو أيضا السبب في ظهور تلك الأسئلة أحيانا: هل للابن روح؟ هل للروح القدس عقل؟ إلخ! لماذا؟ لأننا نأخذ "*خاصية الطبيعة الإلهية*" ونجعلها "*خاصية الأقنوم*"! من ثم نتخيل أن الأقنوم قد يفتقد إحدى الخواص الإلهية الأخرى!! 

الحقيقة بالأحرى هي أن لكل أقنوم "*جميع*" الخواص الإلهية! جميع خواص الجوهر الإلهي! ("*كـــل ما هو للآب فهو لي*")! *لذلك تحديدا فالأقنوم إله كامل*! إذا قلنا مثلا إن "المسيح حكيم" فليس لأنه أقنوم الحكمة! لا، بل حكيم *لأنه إله*! أي هو *تلقائيا *حكيم ـ وكذلك الآب، وكذلك الروح ـ بحكم أن *له الطبيعة الإلهية *الحكيمة الحية، كاملة بتمامها! الأقنوم الثاني من ثم هو الحكمة، لكن الصفة الوحيدة التي يتميِّز بها عن الأقتومين الآخرين ليست الحكمة أو العقل أو أيا من هذا كله وإنما هي *فقط وتحديدا وحصرا صفة "البنــوة"! *(والتي هي ليست حتى صفة بل "علاقة"، أو "طريقة وجود" كما كان يسميها قديسنا كيرلس الكبير)!

3- فوق كل ذلك: هذا "*التطابق*" بين الأقانيم لا يحل بذاته المشكلة أبدا، بالعكس ضاعت به "*الشخصية*" الفريدة الحية لكل أقنوم في الثالوث (بغض النظر عن الخواص المميِّزة أو غير المميِّزة)!

4- أخيرا يُفضل عموما أن نفول أقنوم *الكلمة *لا العقل، حتى لا يحدث خلط. العقل الواجب الوجود الذي *تولد *منه الكلمة هو بالآحرى الآب، أما الأقنوم الثاني فهو العقل الناطق لا العقل، اللوجوس، أو الكلمة. 


* المعادل بشريا*

كما أشرنا، هذه خواص *الجوهر *أو الطبيعة نفسها، أي "الحيوان الناطق" في الحالة البشرية. المعادل لهذا الثالوث بالتالي هو أن تنقسم الطبيعة البشرية إلى *شخصين *فقط في هذا المثال لا ثلاثة! وهذان الشخصان طبعا يتطابقان فيما عدا هذه الصفة المميِّزة!! فإذا كان اسمه مثلا "سعيد" يصبح لدينا بالتالي:




​ 
***********************​ 
* الثـــالوث المســيحي*




​ 
*التعـــريف*

الثالوث القدوس الآب والابن والروح القدس الإله الواحد!

* الصفات السنية*

كامل الصفات بديع المعاني فائق المحاسن تعالى عن كل أوصافنا علوا زائدا:

1- الإله *الواحد*، الجوهر *الواحد*، الذات *الواحدة*. لا يوجد أي تعدد للإلهة، بل بالعكس كمال التوحيد ومنتهاه. المسيحية هي أكثر ديانات الأرض *توحيدا *وبالوقت نفسه *تنزيها *كذلك لله! «*الثالوث المسيحي هو قمة التوحيد*» كما قال المحقق العلامة السوري الكبير د. *عثمان يحيى *محقق "الفتوحات المكية" للشيخ الأكبر. ذلك أن الأقانيم رغم تميّز كل منهم وتمايزه ليس بينهم أي انفصال مطلقا، بل في *وحدة وجودية جوهرية واحدة لا متناهية *(حتى أن كلا منهم يوجد بالأحرى "في" الآخر)! 

2- تميّز الأقانيم هو نفسه *وحدتهم*! سرهم المكنون هو أن الخاصية التي "*يتميّز*" بها كل أقنوم عن الآخر هي نفسها "العلاقة" التي *تربطه *به! أي أن الخاصية المميِّزة *تفصل وتوصل في آن معا*! هذه الخاصية هي *التميز *لكل منهم وهي هي نفسها *الوحدة *التي تجمعهم!

3- أما وقد تأكدت وحدتهم في الجوهر والطبيعة، مع تميزهم في الأقنومية، فلا ضير على الإطلاق بعد ذلك إذا عبر الوحي الشريف عنهم كـ"شخصيات" فريدة حية، أقانيم إله *حي حقيقي *إله المحبة سبحانه، لا كمجرد نسخ كربونية متطابقة! 

* المعادل بشريا*

هيهات هيهات، لا يوجد أي معادل أو مثال أو تشبيه، سبحانه عز وجل وتنزه عن كل أوصافنا! هل يمكن حتى أن تتصور شخوصا ثلاثة لا محدودة يتصل كل منهم بالآخر جوهريا في وحدة دائمة، في علاقة أزلية لا متناهية! 

على أي حال لعلنا ـ بحثا عن أية صورة ـ نتخيل على الأقل التشبيه الذي استخدمه شيخنا الجليل أبو رائطة التكريتي في مناظراته مع المعتزلة قبل ألف عام: أضواء ثلاثة مصابيح تملأ المكان وتنتشر فيه دون تمييز بعضها في بعض، *فالضياء واحد، والأضواء ثلاثة*! 

****

*وختامــــا*

متى يصبح الرجل أبا؟ عندما يظهر طفله. قبل أن يظهر طفله ولو بلحظة واحدة: هو ما يزال رجلا، لا أبا. لا يكتسب الرجل قط صفة الأب إلا بظهور الابن. وعليه فالابن في الحقيقة يمنح الآب صفة الأبوة كما أن الأب في نفس اللحظة يمنحه صفة البنوة. هذان ليسا حدثان منفصلان بل *حدث واحد. *مثل عملية البيع والشراء: عملية واحدة. *البيع هو نفسه الشراء، *فقط يسمى بيعا من جهة البائع وشراء من الجهة الأخرى.  

* بالمثل: الأبوة هي البنوة في الثالوث، هي ذاتها وعينها! لذلك "مَن رآني فقد رأى الآب"! "الآب" و"الابن" ليسا إلهين بل هذا بالأحرى وصف "علاقة" وتعبير عن "حدث" واحد: إذا نظرت من هذه الناحية رأيت الأبوة وإذا نظرت من الناحية الأخرى رأيت البنوة! الله لا يعلن لنا في هذا الثالوث عن تلاثة ألهة أو حتى عن ثلاثة أقانيم حقا بقدر ما يعلن لنا في الحقيقة عن موسيقى إلهية، عن أنوار سرمدية، عن حدث قدسي فائق "داخل" الإله الواحد ذاته، إذا جاز التعبير! فهذا هو ما سمّاه برأفته ـ فقط لأجل عقولنا المحدودة ـ "ولادة" و"انبثاق"!*

***​ 
​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (15 أبريل 2020)

مرحبا مرة أخرى أستاذنا خادم البتول

قبل موضوع الجوهر والعرض لفت نظرى من

 المشاركات السابقة إعادتك لهذا المثل

تعالى نشوفه مع بعض​


> لهذا ضربنا المثل وفات على النبهاء:
> *ابن يسى إنسان
> أبو سليمان إنسان
> جد رحبعام إنسان*
> ...


 
انظر ياعزيزى ماذا فعلت ،أو ماهى ردت فعلك (التلقائية)!

رددت على السؤال بسؤال تعجبى متبوعا بابتسامة لطيفة :

*(أين هؤلاء الثلاثة أصلا؟ *





)
كأنى بك قد نسيت مثالى المشابه الذى ذكرته ،هاأنذا ذا أذكرك به
خالق السماوات هو الله
مرسل الأنبياء هو الله
باعث الناس هو الله
وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد !
أيصح ذلك ؟!كذلك (تلقائيا)
*(أين هؤلاء الثلاثة أصلا؟ *





)
فهمتنى ؟!
لذا كان السؤال مقصودا لاارتجاليا 
وكانت إجابتك متوقعة منتظرة
*أين هؤلاء الثلاثة أصلا؟ *




فهذا بذاك فتأمل !
سنعود حتما إلى الوحدة (المطلقة) وقد تمل ،بيد أننى لاأرى لها مخرجا
حتما لن يكون المثل مطابقا لإعتقاد أنه مع الوحدة هناك تمايز!
وإلا عليك أن تذكر أيضا أن ابن يسى ليس هو أبو سليمان ليس هو جد رحبعام (كى يستقيم مثالك)
اذكر هذا


​


----------



## خادم البتول (16 أبريل 2020)

تلبيس وخلط وإساءة فهم وتجاهل لكل الشروح والحقائق ثم العودة للتعليق على "مثال" واحد عابر!!! 

(نفس طريقة "المحامي" العقيم الذي لا يريد سوى أن "يكسب" القضية لموكله بأية وسيلة! يترك حرفيا آلاف الصفحات والشهادات والقرائن ويقف عند سطر واحد يتصور أن فيه الشبهة! يطعن في "الإجراءات" مثلا، بغض النظر عن الحقيقة وعن العدل وحتى عن القانون نفسه)!

هذا *إهدار تام للوقت والجهد *فانتبه يا أخي جيدا لما يلي: 


فرق كبير بين أن "*تفـــهم*" الثالوث عقلا، كما جئتَ تطلب، وبين أن "*تقتنـع*" بما نقول! أما "الفهم" فقد تأكد بما لا يدع مجالا للشك. *ليس ثم تناقض مطلقا في الثالوث *وقد تبين هذا لكل ذي عقل. وأما "الاقتناع" فنحن نعلم *مقدما *ـ نعلم *بالفعل *ـ أنه *محـــال*! لماذا؟ 

لأننا إذا كنا على صواب وليس لدينا حقا أي شرك، فإن هذا معناه أن القرآن كان خاطئا، وهذا محال بالنسبة لشخص قدم نفسه منذ البداية باعتباره مسلما. فإذا ثبت لمسلم أننا على صواب، والقرآن على صواب، نشأ في عقله ما يُسمى علميا بـ"*التنافر المعرفي*"، وهذه حالة لا يستطيع العقل التعايش معها طويلا. النتيجة بالتالي هي أن العقل لابد أن *يضحي* بإحدى الحقيقتين: حقيقة ما نقول ، أو حقيقة القرآن! ولأنه عقل مسلم ـ تمت "*برمجته*" بحيث يكون الإسلام جزءا من "هويّته" وبالتالي "يبدو" أي تهديد للإسلام كأنه *تهديد لوجوده *شخصيا ـ أقول لأنه عقل مسلم فهو يضحي قطعا بأية حقيقة تخالف حقائق القرآن!

هكذا ـ بعد أن يتبيّن الحق ـ تبدأ في العادة *مرحلة الهــراء*! يبدأ الهذيان والخلط والتلبيس والتشويش والمقاومة وكل ما من شأنه *طمس الحقيقة، أو تشويهها، أو إخفاؤها ـ أية حقيقة ـ ما دامت تخالف "حقائق القرآن"! *


*وعليـــــه: *

انتهى دوري هنا يا أخي! في الحقيقة كلانا أنا وأنت لم نكن سوى أدوات يستخدمها الرب كي تخرج هذه الرسائل. لستَ أنتَ المقصود أصلا أيها المغرور! "رسائلي ليست لأجلك" كما أخبرتك. على الأقل ليس في هذه المرحلة! تحتاج أولا *لتفكيك *هذه البرامج التي تحكم عقلك. تحتاج على الأقل أن *تعرف *أنها مجرد "برامج" ـ لا "هويّة" ـ وأن الإله القدير حين خلقنا أرادنا *أحـــرارا*، لا مجرد آلات تحكمها برامج تم إعدادها سلفا! بل لأننا في الأصل أحرار فنحن *لا نعرف الله حقا إلا بقدر ما نتحرر داخليا*، لا بقدر ما نثبت أن برامجنا هي الصواب! «*تعرفــون الحــق.. والحــق يحــرركم*»!

فسلام ونعمة، ورغم كل العذاب الذي عذبتني فإنني ختاما أشكرك صادقا، من كل قلبي، فقد تشرفتُ وتباركتُ وتعطرتُ بالكتابة عن الثالوث القدوس! تحياتي ومحبتي وإذا كان لديك أي سؤال ـ سؤال حقيقي هادف في صُلب ما كتبناه ـ فلن يتأخر أبدا أصحاب الدار عنك، وكلهم كما أخبرتك أساتذتنا وشيوخنا. 


(وطبعا يا أستاذ ياسر في النهاية خد الباب وانت ماشي لو سمحت، بس اطفي النور أولا وماتنساش باقي حسابنا وحياة والدك.. لسه فيه سؤال صغير لينا في ذمة سعادتك.. فاكره وللا نقول تاني؟؟) 





​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (16 أبريل 2020)

ختاما

لابد من شكر الإدارة على سعة الصدر
 وكذا الأستاذ خادم البتول حتى وإن تفلتت منه بعض الكلمات فقد بذل مجهودا ووقتا

اعتقد أن المشكلة هى فى (لازم القول )


بمعنى ،حين يقول لى المسيحى أن الآب إله كامل ، والإبن إله كامل ،والروح القدس إله كامل

فلازم قوله ذلك أنهم ثلاثة آلهة
(منطقيا ، عقليا ،بديهيا )

أنت قلت ولست أنا ! ، ثم يتعجب أنك لاتفهم الثالوث وأنا أعجب من تعجبه !

هذا لازم قولك أنت !

ثم تأتى إلى كل الأمثال _العقلية - لتقريب المفهوم للمسلم فتجده أبعد مايكون ! 
​
فيتعجب أتترك كل هذا وتمسك فى المثال ؟! وأنا أعجب من تعجبه !

وهل أنا الذى ذكرته أم أنت ؟!

بقيت لى كلمة أخيرة قبل أن أطفأ النور وأغلق الباب ورائى 
​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (18 أبريل 2020)

رأيت أن أى إضافة لن يكون لها كبير فائدة

فلنكتفى بذلك

استفدت كثيرا من الموضوع 

أفكر بجدية فى تناول الهرطقات المسيحية والتى 

ظهرت فى القرون الأولى وذلك فى (قسم 


الشبهات) من خلال الكتاب الماتع الرائع (تاريخ الفكر 

المسيحى ) للدكتور القس حنا الخضرى

قرأته مرة واثنتين ولاأمل من قراءته

وحتى لايذهب الفكر يمينا أو شمالا فهو مسيحى 

جلد مؤمن بالوهية يسوع والثالوث وغيرها من العقائد 

المسيحية المقررة

بيد أنك تشعر أنه ناقل أمين فى سرد 

الأحداث التاريخية ،وماعلينا إلا أن نكون أمناء فى 

سرد ماسرده

كتاب هام يستحق أن تقضى فيه الأوقات والأعمار

إن أحيانا الله تعالى يكون بعد رمضان إن شاء الله

أشكركم جميعكم
​


----------



## خادم البتول (18 أبريل 2020)

لم أكن أرغب في ترك الصفحة التي تحوي الشروح الرئيسية، ولكن ما دمنا قد خرجنا بالفعل، ما دامت هذه مشيئة الرب، يجدر أن أضيف أيضا بعض الإيضاحات الختامية:

***********************

أسعد الله مساءك يا أستاذ ياسر: 

*... حتى وإن تفلتت منه بعض الكلمات! *

لا أدري ما المقصود هنا، إلا إذا كنت تقصد "*مرحلة الهراء*"! قلت عمدا في هذه الفقرة "*في العادة*" حتى يتبين أنك لستَ المقصود شخصيا بالطبع. أتحدث عن نمط عام، عن تاريخ كامل من الحوار الإسلامي المسيحي! أنت بالعكس حمامة وديعة بالمقارنة مع بعض مَن التقينا وحاورنا. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 بكل حال أعتذر بالطبع عن أي "تفلت" وبالجملة عن أية عبارة أساءت دون قصد إلى شخصك الكريم. أساس حوارنا هو دائما المحبة والاحترام، خاصة مع صديق قديم مشاكس أعتز به كثيرا، فوق ما يتصور، وأصلي أن أراه دائما بكل خير وسلام.

***********************

*فيتعجب أتترك كل هذا وتمسك فى المثال؟! وأنا أعجب من تعجبه!*

مثال داود ليس مثالا وإنما "*لعبة أطفال*"! سطر واحد نقوله حرفيا للأطفال! مجرد "مسح زور" كما يقولون، فقط في البداية! مجرد مثال "*طريف*" من *سطر واحد *قبل أن نغوص إلى الأعماق! وبالعموم نحن لسنا هنا لمناقشة أي مثال. أكرر: *أي مثال*. المثال الوحيد الذي "*ربما*" يستحق التوقف عنده كان مثال القديس باسيليوس، ولذلك أفردت له قسما خاصا كما وضعته تحت عنوان عريض لتأكيده وتأكيد أهميته!

بالتالي عندما تترك كل ما أرسلنا ـ كل هذه الشروح والنماذج والاقتباسات والأمثلة وحتى الرسوم ـ عندما تترك *الإله والجوهر والطبيعة والأقنوم والصفة والتشبيه والتنزيه* (ناهيك عن كل التاريخ والمنطق والفلسفة وحتى علم الكلام)، عندما تترك كل هذا "المهرجان" وتعود لسطر واحد عن داود: أنت تشبه بالضبط رجلا في "محل مجوهرات" كبير ترك كل ما يتلألأ حوله وتجاهل تماما كل شيء و"عينه" فقط على "*أُكرة*" الباب!! *أكرة الباب*!!! أنا أعرض أمامك أروع فصوص *السوليتير *وأنت تسألني عن *أكرة الباب*!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





علاوة على ذلك، هناك قاعدة ـ بل *بديهية *ـ تقول:"المثل *لا يطابق* الممثول في كل وجه، بل فقط في بعض الوجوه دون بعض، ولو أن المثل طابق الممثول في كل وجه لكان هو الممثول ذاته! إنما يُستعان بالمثل لاتفاقه مع الممثول في بعض الوجوه فقط، أو *حتى في وجه واحد*"!​أي حتى مثال باسيليوس نفسه، على أهميته، ما زال لا يطابق ـ ولا يمكن أن يطابق ـ الموصوف من كل الوجوه! لذلك قلت: "نحن لسنا هنا لمناقشة أي مثال" يا أستاذ ياسر ـ *أي مثال!*

ثم لماذا لم تتوقف عند مثال باسيليوس هذا مثلا، ولو بكلمة واحدة؟! ببساطة لأنه لا يناسب *أهدافك*!! وقفتَ عند مثال داود لأنك التقطت فيه الوجوه التي "*لا*" تتطابق مع الموصوف وتريد بالتالي مناقشة هذا المثال *تحديدا*!!

ثم تزعم بعد ذلك أنك جئتَ تريد الفهم؟؟؟

***********************

*يتعجب أنك لا تفهم الثالوث وأنا أعجب من تعجبه!*

"*صمامات الفهم*" نفسها *مسدودة *في العقل المسلم، إذا جاز التعبير! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (أقصد فهم الثالوث تحديدا، ليس بوجه عام بالطبع). السبب هو ما ذكرته برسالتي السابقة. لهذا كان لابد أن أغادر مكتفيا بهذ القدر. ورغم كل ما فعلتَ (منذ امتناعك عن إجابة سؤالي لثلاثة أيام وحتى حديثك عن "أكرة" الباب) أرجو أن يكون واضحا أنني لم أغادر في النهاية عن أي ضيق أو حتى امتعاض من شخصك الكريم، معاذ الله. بل غادرت فقط لأن مرحلة "*البث*" انتهت، كما تأكدت تماما من جودة "*الإرسال*"، من ثم لم يعد باقيا سوى مرحلة "الاستقبال"!

فإذا كنت صادقا في رغبة الفهم، ومع ذلك لا تفهم حقــا بعد كل ما وصلك، فإذاً لديك مشكلة في "*الاستقبال*"! الأمر بهذه البساطة! *المحاورة والمناورة والمناظرة *وكل هذه "الرياضات" قد تساعد أحيانا، ربما. ولكنه ليس منهجي على أي حال. أفضل المواجهة المباشرة: "*عقلك ببساطة لا يستقبل*" يا سيدي، خاصة ترددات الثالوث. تحتاج إلى تفكيك *برامجك *نفسها أولا كي يمكنك استقبال هذا البث، وهذا أمر يختلف تماما عن البث نفسه. بل هذا ليس شأني أصلا، هذا *شأنك أنت فقط وشأن الرب معك*!

لذلك دعوتك أن تستمر مع الأحباء، لأن للكثيرين هنا بعض الميول المثالية أو حتى الرومانسية الحالمة ـ مثل أستاذنا الدكتور جيجو فيما أظن، أو الغالية حبو بالتأكيد، أو حتى الأستاذ روك أحيانا ـ وقد يتبع أحدهم معك بالتالي منهج المحاورة هذا، وربما حتى الملاطفة. ومَن يدري لعلك حقا تستجيب و"*يستقبل*" عقلك أي شيء في النهاية! 

(وإن كنت لا أخفيك: عودتك بعد كل هذا بـ"داود" أحبطت أكثر الحالمين هنا تفاؤلا وعلى الأرجح دمرت أحلامهم تدميرا!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




***********************

*الكتاب الماتع الرائع (تاريخ الفكر المسيحى) للدكتور القس حنا الخضرى*

جميل!  بس مش كنت تقرا أولا (تاريخ الفكر الإسلامي)؟ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 مش كان واجب تقرا أولا ـ أو على الأقل بالتوازي ـ تاريخك أيضا ولاهوتك وعقيدتك؟ لا أريد أن أطيل أكثر من هذا، تكفينا فقط هذه المقولة الصغيرة في الختام: 

يقول *علي بن أبي طالب: *القول بأن الله واحد على أربعة أمور، *وجهان لا يجوزان على الله*، ووجهان ثابتان له: 

* *فمن قال إن الله واحد وقصد باب العدد، فهذا غير جائز، *لأن ما لا ثاني له لا يدخل في باب العدد!
* ومن قال إن الله واحد وأراد النوع أو الجنس، فقوله باطل، لأن الله منزه عن كل نوع وجنس!

إنما الوحهان الصحيحان هما: 
* القول بأن الله واحد أحد منفرد عن الأشياء منزه عنها...
* وبأنه لا ينقسم في وجود أو عقل أو وهم!
​أي أن موضوعك هذه نفسه في الحقيقة، *كله، من بدايته لنهايته، *لا يجوز على الله *من حيث المبدأ*، لأنك جئت تقصد وجه "*العدد*"! أنت يا صديقي لا تعرف معنى كلمة "الله" أصلا، إنما جئت تسأل عن هذا "الرجل الكبير" الذي يعيش في السماء!

مين اللي بيقول؟ ليس هذا الخادم أو ذاك الراهب ـ بل "*الإمام*" علي نفسه، "*باب مدينة العلم*" ذاته!

رغم ذلك سايرناك في سؤالك وبحثك في "العدد" حتى لا تظن أننا نخفي الشرك حقا تحت مقولات كهذه، من علي أو من غير علي، ممن فهموا ـ ولو إلى حد ـ ماذا تعني كلمة "الله" ابتداء!


قال «الماتع الرائع "تاريخ الفكر المسيحي"» قال!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




***********************

تحياتي ختاما وشكري مرة أخرى لشخصك المحبوب ولروحك الطيبة الجميلة، كذلك لجميع الأحباء الذين تابعوا معنا فتباركنا وتشرفنا صدقا بحضورهم العاطر، للجميع أطيب المنى وعلى المحبة نلتقي دائما.


​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أبريل 2020)

[FONT=&quot]استاذ ياسر -- ازيك عامل ايه؟ يا رب خير -- كل سنه و انت طيب و رمضان كريم-- عارفا هترجع بعد رمضان -- بس قولت اكتب دلوقتى و تبقى تقراها لما ترجع ان شاء الله[FONT=&quot] ---[/FONT][FONT=&quot]طبعا بعد شرح الغالى خادم مفيش بعده كلام يتقال -مجهود مهول ...معلومات رائعه ربنا يباركه و يبارك الكل -[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]نرجع لاساس الموضوع و حسب سؤالك
[/FONT]



> من أكثر الإشكالات للمسلم هو فهم الثالوث عقلا ، توسمت فى أصدقائى بقسم الأسئلة
> والأجوبة أن يعينونى على ذلك
> غنى عن البيان أننا سننحى النصوص الكتابية التى كثر حولها الجدل
> والآن الآب إله
> ...


[/FONT]
 الجمله الى بالاحمر دى اجابه اساسا مش سؤال ---

 تعرف  فى قصه بتحكيلك عن  شخص-- كان بيتمشى على البحر و هو مهموم بالتفكير فى  الله و تكوينه و الثالوث و ازاى دا واحد و متحير و فجئه لقى طفل صغير عامل  حفره صغيره على الشاطىء و رايح جايى بكل همه لما نفسه كمان شويه هينقطع   بيروح البحر يملاء الجردل و يجى يدلقه فى الحفره --
 فضل   الراجل متابع الطفل و بعد شويه راح يسئله --" انت بتعمل ايه يا حبيبى"  جاوبه الطفل و قال له " انا عايز احط البحر فى الحفره بتعتى "! ضحك الراجل و  قال له ازاى عايز تحط كوووول البحر دا فى الحفره الصغيره دى؟ مينفعش طبعا"  -- و فجئه وصلت له الرساله ازاى عايز افهم و ادرك اللامحدود بالمحدود ---  علشان كدا بالنسبه لاى شخص مش ممكن يفهم عقلا-

*فعنوان موضوعك اخى الغالى كان بالنسبه ليا نهايه الموضوع من الاساس*  --- انت جاى تطلب تفهم اللا محدود بالمحدود  و دا مش ممكن يحصل مهما تعبت و  فضلت بكل جهد رايح راجى تملا الجردل من مايه البحر و تدلقه فى حفره عقلق!

 مشكله الانسان انه عارف ان الله غير محدود يملاء الكون كله -
- *بل بكلمات اصح الكون كله فيه--  *لكن  للاسف الانسان بعقله المحدود و ادراكه المحدود بيحول الله الى إله محدود   مثله مثل البشر-- بس بخواص ازيد شويه --- و دا اكبرغلط و تعدى على الله من  الاساس--
 لكن للاسف هو دا الى بيتم --


 هضرتك و الناس عموما  إلى عندهم مشكله فى فهم الله عقلا لازم تحط لنفسك او لعقلك قاعده بدايه :--
 و  هى ان الله مطلق -- مطلق فى كل شىء -- لا قيود ولا قوانين و لا اعراف و لا  اى شىء يحده بتاتا--هو الكل فى الكل و القوانين الارضيه  الى بتسرى علينا  نحن البشر لا تسرى عليه !

  فمتجيش تقول  الله مينفعش يعمل كدا او مينفعش يبقى هنا او او او -- لان كل الكلام دا  عقلق المحدود الارضى هو الى بيصورهولك.. دا غير الى اتربيت عليه و اتحفر  جواك-- لان عقلق الارضى هو دا الى بيقدر يستوعبه او متبرمج انه يستوعبه غير  كدا طبعا لا إراديا بيهاجمه علشان يحافظ على نفسه !!!

هى دى القيود العقليه الى كان بيتكلم عليها الغالى خادم---
حاول كدا تقعد مع نفسك اولا و تفكفك قيود العقل--
*المبداء الاول.. الله قادر على كل شىء-- قدرته  غير محدوده لانه هو اصلا غير محدود يملاء الكون كله (الكون كله فيه)*
تمام نبداء من هنا--
- يعنى لما حد يجى يقول لك الله مش موجود فى الحمام دا معناها إيه ؟؟ 

-لو  حد قال لك الله مش موجود فى الاماكن القذره او الى فيها قمامه او فى  البارات و الملاهى الليليه او فى مكان يزنى فيه شخصان  او او ؟ كل دا معناه  ايه ؟؟
-- معناه ان الشخص دا بيحد من  الله بيجعله محدود -- فكر الانسان و عقله بيقول  له  دا الله المقدس الجبار  خالق الكون ازاى يبقى موجود فى المكان القظر دا -- دا انا شخص عزيز عليا  مقدرش اخليه  او اضايفه فى اماكن قظره -- مبالك الله نفسه-- فبيبداء العقل  يكون الفكر دا حبا و مهابتا فى الله ...و مش واخد باله انه للاسف بيتعدى  بهذا الشكل على الله و يجعله إله محدود يبقى موجود فى مكان و مش موجود فى  الاخر-- بيطبق قوانين عقله المحدود على الله و يحده !
--
نيجى  على فكره ابن الله -- الفكر البشرى بيروح علطووول للجسديات و الارضيات و  تلاقى المخ لا إراديا بيقول ايه-- علشان طفل يولد لازم يكون فيه علاقه  حميمه تمت -- 

حاااااشا وماشا الله  -- دا الله القدوس المقدس --دا تعدى فظ
و  يرجع تانى يحد من قدرات الله المطلقه و ينسى ان الله خلق ادم و خلق من  ضلعه حواء (حواء واحده-- اخد ضلع واحد مش اربعه) و خلق العالم و جميع  المخلوقات و الكون بداخله  لانه يملاء الكون بلا محدوديته --- و يحد من  قدرته على خلق انسان -- او وضع رضيع فى رحم إمرئه بدون اقتراب اى رجل منها  !!

إعطاء الله القدرات البشريه فقط:--- 

الانسان مينفعش يظهر فى اشكال مختلفه -- 

يبقى ازاى الله يظهر فى اشكال مختلفه-- ازاى الله يظهر اساسا!
دى الحربايه نفسها بتغير لونها من مكان للتانى هتبقى قدرات عند مخلوقات الله  زى الحربايه اكبر من قدراته !!

الانسان مينفعش يتواجد فى اماكن مختلفه فى نفس الوقت --- يبقى ازاى الله يعمل كدا!

الإنسان عباره عن نفس و روح داخل جسد موجودين مع بعض(كصورتنا كشبهنا)
بالنسبه لنا كبشر و فهم عقلنا -- ان الانسان لما يموت خلاص كدا مات-- ناسيين اننا بنتكلم عن جزء واحد فقط الى هو الجسد---
الجسد لما يموت الروح و النفس بتروح فين؟؟
هل الله بيحاسب الجسد مثلا ---
ليه بئا بنلاقى ناس بتقول طب اذاى الله مصلوب و مات و فى نفس الوقت  بيدير العالم كله --
ازاى الله يدفن 3 ايام -- دا معناه العالم كان منغير الله تلات ايام--
--
 ليه  بنحد من قدرات الله ! هو مش الانسان نفسه  لما جسده يموت روحه بتتحرك و  ترجع لربها و بتبقى فى انتظار المحاسبه 

-( دا لو النفس و الروح محبوسه فى  الجسد اساسا--منقدرش نجزم لان عقلنا  لا يدرك الشىء الغير مرئى)
- و لا هو  الله هيحاسب الاجساد الى اكلها الدود !
 يعنى احنا لا إراديا كمان بنخلى الانسان له قدرات اعلى من قدرات الله !

عقل الانسان بيحد من قدرات الله الغير محدوده  و مشيئته الغير مشروطه و الغير محدوده--
 يعنى لو الله عايز يظهر لنا مجسم هل ميقدرش؟ -- بل هو قادر 
لو الله عايز يسمعنى صوته  هل ميقدرش ؟--  لا هو قادر
لو الله عايزنا نسمعه مع ظهور نور او نار هل ميقدرش ؟-- لا  هوطبعا قادر--قادر على كل شىء سبحانه. 

و غيره و غيره 
قيس على كدا كل شىء -- بمعنى الكلمه كل شىء 

الإنسان عباره عن نفس و روح و جسد نراه (كصورتنا كشبهنا)
يعنى التلاته دول واحد -- هل النفس الى دبرت و الروح الى حركت و الجسد الى ظاهريا فعل  دول يعتبروا 3؟؟
هل لما الجسد يموت و ياكله الدود و ربنا يجى يحاسب هنقول "_له لا لا لا  الى قتل دا الجسد ؟
 انا روح مليش دعوه بالى الجسد دا عمله ؟"_
و  لا هل لو واحد ظاهريا تقى لكن نفسه و روحه فى فساد و كل يوم يزنى فى داخله  و خياله  لكن ظاهريا لا-- لما الله يحاسبه  هيجى يقول لا انا بجسدى معملتش  العيبه -!
تكوينات  الانسان التلاته  مختلفه عن بعضها و كل واحده منهم لها طبيعه و خواص  مختلفه لكن فى الاخر هل ينفع نفصل بينهم و نقول التلاته دول مش حاجه واحده  ؟؟
هل ينفع اقول حاسب يا رب نفسى لوحدها و روحى لوحدها و جسدى لوحده؟؟ و لا التلاته دول حاجه واحده ؟؟

اقعد  مع نفسك يا اخى الجميل و صلى اولا و اطلب من الله من كل قلبك ان يفك قيود عقلك  حتى تتحرر نفسك و روحك... اول ما يحصل التحرر دا  النفس و الروح عرفين الله  فتلقايئا هتلاقى نفسك فاهم و مدرك الله فى قلبك ...
فى قلبك و ليس فى عقلك


----------

